# [Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

*[Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium*

Hi zusammen

Der Ursprungsbeitrag steht im Spoiler, es geht immer noch ums Studium deshalb habe ich diesen Thread umbenannt. Statt aber nur um die Meinung eines Youtubers, geht es jetzt im Allgemeinen um das Studium, seien es Fragen über Vorraussetzungen, Finanzierung oder die Abklärung ob der Studiengang der richtige sein kann, hier gehören sie rein.
Beiträge bis und mit Beitrag #142 beinhalten noch den Inhalt aus dem Spoiler, natürlich kann gerne weiter darüber disskutiert werden falls gewünscht. 


Spoiler



Hi zusammen

Gerade habe ich auf YT ein Video gefunden von jemandem der behauptet das man in Japan nicht unbedingt nötig ist eine Uni zu besuchen um einen Job zu bekommen. Auch andere Personen die er fragt bestätigen dies, es gibt aber auch manche die ihm nicht zustimmen. Wie seht ihr das?

Es kann sein das in Japan die Uni nicht so wichtig ist, stattdessen wird eine Sprachschule empfohlen um sich mit den Umgangsformen und allem was man für den Alltag braucht bekannt zu machen. Seine Gründe warum ein besuch ander Uni oder Hochschule nicht lohnt sind folgende 3:


Arbeit, man brauche keinen Uniabschluss um eine Stelle zu finden, weil man keine Garantie hat eine Stelle zu bekommen
Netzwerk, man lernt zwar viele Leute kennen aber der Arbeitsplatz sei anders
Fähigkeiten, lieber sich spezialisieren weil man eh nicht alles braucht was man lernt.
Ich würde sagen das er Recht hat auch wenn ich bis jetzt nur eine Lehre vorzuweisen habe, so gut wie alles was ich damals gelernt habe war für umsonst! Es war eine Lehre in der Logistik und nachdem ich die abgeschlossen hatte und eine Stelle woanders bekommen hatte, merkte ich das mein Wissen gar nicht gebraucht wird. Andere haben die selbe Arbeit für den selben Lohn gemacht, OHNE die Ausbildung wie ich gemacht zu haben. Mit anderen Worten; meine Lehre war UMSONST!

Wie seht ihr das? Habt ihr auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Hier das Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAGEd-be3qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich (Maschinenbauingenieur) brauche einen Teil davon - ohne den ich aber meinen Job auch nicht machen könnte.
Aber davon ab: Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Hauptziel eines Studiengangs genau NICHT, Wissen anzuhäufen das man später verwendet.

Es geht um zwei Dinge:
1.) Darum zu erlernen, wie man sich Wissen aneignet, damit umgeht und es verwendet (um die Methodik, nicht das Wissen selbst!)
2.) Darum Leute die wirklich beißen können von denen zu trennen, die faul sind oder schnell aufgeben.

Ein abgeschlossenes (Ingenieurs-)Studium hat weder was mit extrem großem Wissen noch mit überragender Intelligenz zu tun. Es soll den Absolventen dazu befähigen, ein vorhandenes Problem mit erlernten Methoden technisch innvoll, wirtschaftlich und nachhaltig zu lösen. Dafür ist es nicht nötig, Differentialgleichungen von Hand lösen zu können. Es ist nötig, sich im Detail irgendwo reindenken zu können, sich Wissen und Verständnis für das Problem aneignen zu können und Lösungen zu suchen - genau das, was du in Mathe möglichst auch gemacht hattest früher.


Die Lage in Deutschland ist dagegen recht simpel - es zählt bei Leuten selten was sie können sondern nur was auf ihrem Schein steht (meine Erfahrung). Du kannst ein so guter gelernter Elektriker sein wie du willst und 30 Jahre Erfahrung haben - die Stelle der Führungskraft wird durch einen Elektroingenieur besetzt werden. Selbst wenn der erst 25 ist und keinen Schimmer hat von dem was die Firma so macht. Weil er hat den Abschluss.
Ist extrem dämlich dass es so läuft aber das ist hierzulande leider die Realität.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Und genau da sehe ich das Problem, die Arbeitgeber wollen oft jemand mit Abschluss und 20 Jahre Arbeitserfahrung haben, beides gibt es nicht immer. Klar hat jemand viel Ausdauer der 3-4 Jahre lang studiert hat, aber ein Student der bis zum Studienabschluss nur in der Schule war und kaum gearbeitet hat, der kennt die Arbeitswelt gar nicht.

Und die ist wie im Video richtig gesagt, ganz anders als das was man von einer Schule kennt, man muss wissen was man tut und kann nicht mehr im Schulbuch nachschauen. 

Ausdauer bei der Arbeit habe ich schon das sagt auch mein Chef, verliere aber schnell die Motivation wenn ich zu lange etwas machen muss das ich nicht mag, gibt es im Arbeitsalltag immer wieder und wird von mir gemacht wenn es unbedingt sein muss aber nicht mit einem Lächeln.


----------



## rabe08 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Bei Deiner Frage scheint es mehr um Dich zu gehen, als um das Konstrukt "Studium". Die Frage ist, was Du willst. Was Du erreichen willst, wohin Du willst. 

Beispiel: Hallo, ich habe zwar nicht Medizin studiert, aber die Stelle als Chirurg interessiert mich sehr. Bisher konnte ich mich in alle Jobs, die ich gemacht habe, schnell reinfuchsen. Meine Chefs waren zufrieden mit mir. Ich würde mich freuen, bei ihnen zum nächstmöglichen Termin als Chirurg anzufangen.

Ist das das, was Du Dir als potentieller Patient wünscht? Ich denke, hier stellt sich überhaupt nicht die Frage, ob der Bewerber sich nicht wirklich in diesen Job reinfuchsen könnte.

In Ergänzung zum Alk noch folgendes, eingeschränkt darauf, das ich mich in technischen Studiengängen auskenne: in der Regel erwirbst Du in den ersten 4 Semestern die Grundkenntnisse, die Du brauchst, um weitergehende Kurse meistern zu können. Da geht es oft sehr grundsätzlich zu, es wird meistens bei Adam und Eva angefangen. Das sind die Grundlagen aus mehreren tausend Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte. Danach wird diese Kenntnis vorausgesetzt. Für einen Beruf brauchst Du das in der Regel nicht. Du brauchst aber die Sachen, die dadrauf aufbauen.

Dazu noch ein Gedanke: Du machst an der Uni keine Berufsausbildung. Sondern ein wissenschaftliches Studium. Und das ist gut so. Mehr Praxisbezug im Studium? Fickt Euch, Bologna war schon schlimm genug. Wenn Du eine Berufsausbildung willst, mach eine. Aber nicht an der Uni. Der Weg der Uni führt in die Wissenschaft. In einem (Master-)Studium forscht jeder mindestens einmal selbst. Forschen heißt: geile ******* machen, die noch nie ein Mensch vorher gemacht hat. Oder wie mir ein befreundeter Physiker mal gesagt hat: "Wenn wir wüßten, was wir täten, würden wir es nicht Forschung nennen." Dahin willst Du mit einem Uni-Studium. Das ein abgeschlossenes Universitätsstudium auch als berufsqualifizierend angesehen wird, ist eher ein Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Persönlich nutze ich in meinem Job schon deutlich mehr als die Hälfte von dem was ich in der Hochschule gelernt habe aktiv (Mechatronik Studiengang mit recht großer Wahlfreiheit welche ich als jetzt SW-Entwickler natürlich Richtung Informatik getrieben habe). Und ich Ärger mich auch oft genug über Arbeitsweisen von Kollegen welche komplett Informatikfremd studiert haben (SW-Architektur ist für die ein Fremdwort).


Von der dazu parallel gemachten IHK Ausbildung nutzt mir in erster Linie die Erfahrung aus den Abteilungen. Die Lehrwerkstatt war zum Teil doch deutlich hinter der Realwirtschaft (z.B. Rundbund/Flachbund Verdrahtung macht kaum noch jemand und dass die Leitungen im Schaltschrank alle piekfein gerade sind interessiert im Betrieb auch niemanden). Ohne im gelernten Beruf zu arbeiten nutzt vieles aus der Lehre aber eher Daheim.

So oder so gilt natürlich auch der Punkt Arbeitsweisen lernen. Leider sieht man das in den (Hoch-)Schulen nach wie vor nicht als Lehrinhalt der auf den Lehrplan gehört.

Zu Japan:
Dort wird deutlich anders gelernt und gearbeitet als in Deutschland. Systematik hat dort im Vergleich einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert als kreatives Denken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein Gedanke: Du machst an der Uni keine Berufsausbildung. Sondern ein wissenschaftliches Studium. Und das ist gut so. Mehr Praxisbezug im Studium? Fickt Euch, Bologna war schon schlimm genug. Wenn Du eine Berufsausbildung willst, mach eine. Aber nicht an der Uni. Der Weg der Uni führt in die Wissenschaft. In einem (Master-)Studium forscht jeder mindestens einmal selbst. Forschen heißt: geile ******* machen, die noch nie ein Mensch vorher gemacht hat. Oder wie mir ein befreundeter Physiker mal gesagt hat: "Wenn wir wüßten, was wir täten, würden wir es nicht Forschung nennen." Dahin willst Du mit einem Uni-Studium. *Das ein abgeschlossenes Universitätsstudium auch als berufsqualifizierend angesehen wird, ist eher ein Nebeneffekt.*



Der Nebeneffekt ist aber der Grund für 95% aller Studierenden, denn die wenigsten wollen wirkich in die Forschung (das sind dann die, die Promovieren...).
Ich stimme dir größtenteils zu, dass die Uniabsolventen die Theorie perfektionieren sollten und nicht in die Praxis sollen - nur gibts für dieses Modell zu viele Stundenten. Das Zeug zum guten Forscher hat vielleicht jeder 100.ste, wenn nicht weniger - aber (besonders heutzutage) läuft alles mögliche an Leuten an Unis rum die da streng genommen nie was verloren gehabt hätten.

Persönlich wollte ich nie Forschen (dafür bin ich auch zu doof ) und eigentlich auch nie wirklich studieren - aber das Leben zwingt einen heute fast dazu. Ich hab Abitur gemacht und danach (nach kurzem Aufenthalt bei der Bundeswehr...) einen Beruf erlernt (Werkstoffprüfer) - und das sogar mit Auszeichnung (Landesbester und so...). Das Resultat: Kaum Arbeitgeber die mich wollten, besonders in meiner Nähe nicht, und eine Bezahlung von unter 2000€ brutto im Monat sowie Tätigkeiten, die größtenteils ein gut trainierter Orag-Utan auch hätte tun können (mittlerweile machen das übrigens Roboter bei uns...). Perspektive? Wenig bis keine.

Da ich das nicht mein Leben lang tun wollte bin ich dann danach studieren gegangen, durch die hervorragende Ausbildung durfte ich das kooperativ über meinen Arbeitgeber tun (also Arbeiten und Studieren gleichzeitig... kein Spaß sag ich euch^^). Erst nachdem ich dann den Abschluss hatte habe ich einen Job bekommen der erstens anspruchsvoll ist und zweitens ganz gut bezahlt ist (wenn auch unter Durchschnitt für nen MBau-Ing). Da macht man sich keine grundlegenden Gedanken wie im Vode oder hier im Thema, ich hatte schlicht keine andere sinnvolle Wahl wenn ich nicht arm sterben wollte in Deutschland.


EDIT: Ohje, jetzt outet sich gleich das ganze Mod-Team... bei uns ist die Ingenieursquote nämlich überwältigend hoch im Vergleich zum Schnitt der Republik.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Hätte nicht gedacht das ein Studium so ist, dachte an viel mehr als nur Theorie, aus irgendeinen Grund muss ein Studium oft auf den Anforderungen der Arbeitgeber stehen für gewisse Jobs, leider erstellen solche Stelleninserate oft von Personalchefs die kaum Ahnung vom Beruf haben außer ihrem eigenen.

Und wo genau kann man denn eine Höhere Ausbildung machen wenn nicht ander Uni? Hochschule?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Nebeneffekt ist aber der Grund für 95% aller Studierenden, denn die wenigsten wollen wirkich in die Forschung


Dafür hat man mal die Fachhochschulen erfunden. Und die Aufwertung dieser durch Bologna war meiner Meinung nach auch sehr sinnvoll. Mit dem was sich in meinem Fall nun "University of *applied* Science" nennt hat man nun nämlich tatsächlich Organe die zum einen direkter auf den Job vorbereiten (gab es vorher auch) aber zum Anderen auch den von den Arbeitgebern überbewertete Titel auf das Anschlusszeugnis schreiben (was durch den "FH" Anhang vorher nicht der Fall war).


> EDIT: Ohje, jetzt outet sich gleich das ganze Mod-Team... bei uns ist die Ingenieursquote nämlich überwältigend hoch im Vergleich zum Schnitt der Republik.


Schnell den Lehrer hier hin schleifen  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit dem was sich in meinem Fall nun "University of *applied* Science" nennt hat man nun nämlich tatsächlich Organe die zum einen direkter auf den Job vorbereiten (gab es vorher auch) aber zum Anderen auch den von den Arbeitgebern überbewertete Titel auf das Anschlusszeugnis schreiben.



Jo, das steht bei mir auch auffer Urkunde. 
Aber nicht weil ichs mir ausgesucht hätte sondern weil die betreffende Hochschule nunmal nen Kooperationsvertrag mit meinem Arbeitgeber hatte und der mich dahin geschickt hat.


----------



## Deathman1991 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man nicht unbedingt Studieren muss um eine Stelle als Führungsposition zu bekommen. Ich habe ganz normal eine Ausbildung gemacht und danach eine Weiterbildung zum Staatlich geprüftem Techniker.
Als Ich diese dann erfolgreich bestanden hatte (4 Jahre Abendschule + Berufserfahrung) ist mein Chef zu mir gekommen und hat mir gesagt das ich jetzt für größeres geeignet wäre und mir eine Stelle angeboten. 
Erst einmal nur ein kleiner Kreis den ich Führen darf zum einarbeiten damit ich lernen kann was alle dahinter steckt. 
Wenn diese Lernphase abgeschlossen ist hat er mir gesagt das ich dann einen größeren Bereich übernehmen soll.
Da habe ich schon mehr erreicht als so mancher fertige Student in meinem Freundeskreis.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Im aktuellen Betrieb durfte ich schon neue Lehrlinge die Arbeitsprozesse erklären aber ich arbeite im Wareneingang in der Logistik hier sind die Prozesse recht einfach und in kurzer Zeit kennt die jeder auswendig.  

Eigentlich wollte ich ins Supply Chain in der Logistik dafür gibt es auch Kurse an Unis bzw auch an Hochschulen aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: Ohje, jetzt outet sich gleich das ganze Mod-Team... bei uns ist die Ingenieursquote nämlich überwältigend hoch im Vergleich zum Schnitt der Republik.


Du hast den Teufel gerufen? 
Auch wenn es nur Zufall ist, merkt man doch an vielen Stellen, dass Maschinenbauer irgendwie gleich ticken. Eben ein Völkchen für sich.



Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man nicht unbedingt Studieren muss um eine Stelle als Führungsposition zu bekommen.


Die von dir beschriebene Situation ist in der Praxis sehr selten anzutreffen und oftmals nur dort, wo der Chef selbst noch den ganzen Tag als Inhaber für sein Unternehmen ackert, wie es seine Angestellten tun. Dieser "Chef" hat einen ganz anderen Bezug zu seinen Mitarbeitern und den Bereichen, wo diese eingesetzt sind. In wirklich großen Unternehmen mit vielen Hirarchieebenen zählt hingegen zuerst der Abschluss und dann erst die wirkliche Eignung eines Mitarbeiters für eine gewisse Position.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> ... aber ich arbeite im Wareneingang in der Logistik hier sind die Prozesse recht einfach und in kurzer Zeit kennt die jeder auswendig.


Du solltest im Bereich Logistik auch ohne Studium noch einige Möglichkeiten der Weiterentwicklung finden, denn über deinem Tätigkeitsbereich siedeln sich noch etliche Arbeitsplatzpositionen an, die auch mit normalen technischen Lehrgängen erreichbar sind, sprich Lagermeister oder eben als Techniker für Logistik. Wie genau sich die Weiterbildungen nennen, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Informationen dazu gibt es aber bei Einrichtungen für Weiterbildungen. Vielleicht ist da auch die Frage angebrcht, ob du überhaupt in deinem jetzigen Unternehmen voran kommen kannst. Eine Weiterbildung inklusive eines Betriebswechsels bringt in vielen Fällen mehr. Das ist aber auch häufig schneller gesagt als getan.


----------



## rabe08 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Kurz zu Deathman: Technikerschule. Wer das berufsbegleitend durchzieht, hat sich meinen höchsten Respekt redlich verdient . Und Dein Chef wusste wohl auch, was das bedeutet. Ich sehe die Technikerschule im Gesamtpaket gleichwertig zum FH-Studium. Und da bin ich  nicht der einzige.

Generell dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen: Anders als in vielen anderen Ländern der Welt ist das deutsche Bildungssystem extrem vielseitig. Duale Berufsausbildung (Lehre), Fachschulen/Technikerschulen, Fachhochschulen, Universitäten. Plus Kombis wie duales Studium. In fast allen anderen Ländern ist der Bachelor das einzige, was es nach der Schule als verbriefte Qualifikation gibt. In Japan kenne ich mich nicht aus, in den USA kann man den Bachelor vom College als erweitertes Abitur betrachten. Wer das macht, hat gezeigt, dass er auch mal richtig was lernen kann. Anders als an der Highschool. Dabei ist es mehr oder weniger, was für einen Bachelor man macht. Wer dann noch an die University will, kann am College auch schon mal ein paar Punkte machen (bei uns ECTS genannt). Darum sehe ich in Deutschland das Studium nicht als alleinglücklichmachenden Weg. Und darum ist das Universitätstudium in Deutschland auch extrem theoretisch. Unseren indischen und chinesischen Studenten merkt man oft an, dass Ihr  Bachelor doch eher ein Fachinformatiker war. Die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen fehlen da total. Wenigsten Grundbildung in Mathe und theoretischer Informatik sollten vorzuweisen seien. Fehlt aber oft.

Also bleibt festzuhalten: das Universitätsstudium ist extrem theoretisch. Soll es auch sein. Es gibt auch andere, praktischere Wege.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ob ein Studium generell überflüssig ist, hängt doch wohl vom Studiengang ab.

Betirebswirtschaft und Jura kannst du dir heute im Prinzip schenken, macht eh' schon jeder. Da brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn du damit keine Anstellung bekommst oder damit nur so viel verdienst wie jemand mit Berufsausbildung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

BWLer Jobs gehen auch gerne mal an Leute aus anderen Fächern, OK. Aber ein Jurastudium ist wenn man in dem Gebiet Arbeiten will nunmal gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, da sehe ich dein Argument nicht.
Wenn man natürlich der Meinung ist die Arbeit muss nichts mit den eigenen Interessen zu tun haben sieht es anders aus, aber persönlich kann ich nur empfehlen sich einen Job in einem Bereich zu suchen welcher einen auch interessiert und einem liegt.


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Da solltest du aber differenzieren. Während man als Betriebswirt heutzutage in nahezu allen Bereichen des Vertriebs und Marketings eingesetzt wird - und damit nur ein vermeindlich besserer Arbeiter, ist man als Jurist exzellent aufgestellt. Der Unterschied? Als Betriebswirt musst du einfach nur deine Arbeit machen, die dir aufgetragen wird ...ausreichend. Der Jurist hingegen muss sich als Person mit seinem erlernten Fachwissen sehr gut aufstellen und steht auch als Person deutlich mehr für sich und gute Arbeit. Als Jurist arbeitest du wesentlich näher an und für deinen persönlichen Erfolg. Du willst einen gutbezahlten Job? Werde Patentanwalt.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die von dir beschriebene Situation ist in der Praxis sehr selten anzutreffen und oftmals nur dort, wo der Chef selbst noch den ganzen Tag als Inhaber für sein Unternehmen ackert, wie es seine Angestellten tun. Dieser "Chef" hat einen ganz anderen Bezug zu seinen Mitarbeitern und den Bereichen, wo diese eingesetzt sind. In wirklich großen Unternehmen mit vielen Hierarchieebenen zählt hingegen zuerst der Abschluss und dann erst die wirkliche Eignung eines Mitarbeiters für eine gewisse Position.


Und genau da sehe ich den Vorteil eines Studiums, man ist zumindest auf dem Papier für eine Stelle geeignet  



> Du solltest im Bereich Logistik auch ohne Studium noch einige Möglichkeiten der Weiterentwicklung finden, denn über deinem Tätigkeitsbereich siedeln sich noch etliche Arbeitsplatzpositionen an, die auch mit normalen technischen Lehrgängen erreichbar sind, sprich Lagermeister oder eben als Techniker für Logistik. Wie genau sich die Weiterbildungen nennen, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Informationen dazu gibt es aber bei Einrichtungen für Weiterbildungen. Vielleicht ist da auch die Frage angebrcht, ob du überhaupt in deinem jetzigen Unternehmen voran kommen kannst. Eine Weiterbildung inklusive eines Betriebswechsels bringt in vielen Fällen mehr. Das ist aber auch häufig schneller gesagt als getan.


Da muss ich mich noch genauer Informieren, theoretisch sollte es möglich sein, bis jetzt dachte ich eben immer das ich nur mit Studium wirklich weiter komme. An Weiterbildungen hatte ich bis jetzt nicht gedacht aber die Frage ist immer noch ob man mit einer Weiterbildung genau soweit kommt wie mit dem Studium, ehrlich gesagt kein Bock darauf weiterhin soweit unten zu sein bei den Lehrlingen  Lieber ein Job im Büro, dafür bin ich Körperlich schon eher im Stande ohne jetzt genaueres sagen zu wollen.  Im aktuellen Unternehmen komme ich nicht voran, habe schon bei ein paar Unternehmen gefragt ob ich dort mal einen Tag einem Mitarbeiter über die Schultern schauen dürfte im Supply Chain. Ohne zu wissen wie ein Job ist, kann ich nicht wissen ob der zu mir passt aber da muss ich wohl wo anders nachfragen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ob ein Studium generell überflüssig ist, hängt doch wohl vom Studiengang ab.


Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, es gibt vieles für das man kein Studium braucht, aber bei manchen Studiengängen frage ich mich dann schon wie jemand das Wissen haben soll nur mit Büchern aus der Buchhandlung.



> Betirebswirtschaft und Jura kannst du dir heute im Prinzip schenken, macht eh' schon jeder. Da brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn du damit keine Anstellung bekommst oder damit nur so viel verdienst wie jemand mit Berufsausbildung.


BWL und Jura interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich, das sind die beiden beliebtesten Fächer da hast du Recht, seltsamerweise gibt es immer noch genug die sich dafür interessieren. Liegt wohl daran das manche nicht wissen was sie studieren wollen und dann einfach irgendwas studieren, nach kurzer Zeit brechen sie ab und machen was anderes


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

BWL und Jura kannst du je nach Bundesland völlig vergessen, in Bayern und BW gibt es kaum noch welche, die damit eine Stelle bekommen. Die meisten lernen dann ganz schnell um. Ganz ehrlich, wundern tut mich das auch nicht, BWL ist der mit Abstand beliebteste Studiengang, irgendwann ist der Stellenmarkt davon ganz einfach gesättigt.

Generell habe ich da den Eindruck, dass das eher die Leute mit der "_Egal, Hauptsache Studieren_"-Einstellung machen. Und das sind dann die, welche sich dann nach dem Studium erst mal beim Arbeitsamt melden, weil sie nichts finden.

Glücklicherweise gibt es bei uns in der Gegend für solche Leute spezielle Bildungsprogramme, wo sie einen Beruf erlernen können, i.d.R. Handwerk. Diejenigen, die mit Biegen und Brechen Abitur machen und auf die Uni gehen, damit sie wie gefühlt jeder Schnösel BWL studieren, sind die, welche derzeit in anderen Bereichen, wie im Handwerk, weit und breit fehlen.


----------



## Bohrwardor (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

man könnte ja mit der ersten frage anfangen: Will ich sofort Geld verdienen

Nein = Studieren / weiterbilden
Ja = weiß ich meine Richtung ?

Ja = dann Ausbildung und weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten anschauen 
nein = studieren und schauen was einem gefällt oder Ausbildung machen die einem gefallen könnte

oder man schaut was die berufe so an geld erwirtscahften und sucht sich dann einen aus und dann plant man halt was man machen möchte

auf jeden fall gibt es keine "richtige art" es zumachen es gibt nur die "eigene Art zumachen" oder die Art damit zufrieden zusein

oder man schaut was die Umgebung für Gewerbe hat

so weiß man auch ob man Chancen hat in der Umgebung 

bei uns gibt es massig Chemie-Unternehmen also hab ich eine Ausbildung mit Chemie gemacht und nun fahre ich gut damit

grüße


----------



## Deathman1991 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Zum Thema Handwerk:
Wenn das weiter so geht mit alle wollen studieren dann wir der Handwerker schon bald besser bezahlt als der Bachelor Arbeitsplatz. Ich sehe das ja bei uns im Unternehmen fähige Mitarbeiter auf dem freien Arbeitsmarkt zu bekommen zu vernünftigen Konditionen ist Quasi unmöglich es gibt keine. Die die gut sind haben einen Job und können sich die Firma aussuchen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Das ist ein Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich den leider auch manche Medien aufgreifen.
Es fehlt an geeigneten Leuten in technischen Berufen auf allen Ebenen. Sprich Handwerker, Techniker und Ingenieure. Das hat nichts mit Studieren oder nicht studieren sondern mit der gewählten Fachrichtung zu tun.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Das Lohndumping hat dafür gesorgt, dass es in Deutschland in bestimmten Fachbereichen immer weniger Arbeitnehmer gibt. Die wandern einfach aus, weil sie woanders mehr verdienen.

Deshalb auch dieser Unsinn mit dem Fachkräftemangel, in der von der Politik und den Behörden propagierten Form gibt es den gar nicht, es gibt nur einen Mangel an Leuten, die sich für (zu) wenig Geld den Arsch aufreißen wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> ...aber ein Student der bis zum Studienabschluss nur in der Schule war und kaum gearbeitet hat, der kennt die Arbeitswelt gar nicht.....


- Pflichtpraktika
- Semesterferienjobs
- Sonstige Jobs

Mach es doch einfach, es steht jedem frei. Wenn du meinst, dass es für Dich, Deine Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und für den Jog wichtig ist, dann mach es. Es ist Dein Leben und es sind Deine Entscheidungen.

Ansonsten ist den Worten vom Inkredible Alk nichts hinzuzufügen.



			
				Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich brauche das meiste davon .


Das hängt doch immer davon ab, was man für einen Job hat. Ich studierte Physik und Maschinenbau und war lange in der Automobilenforschung. Jedes Fitzelchen des Wissen aus dem Studium war notwendig und noch viel mehr, was man sich im gegeben Fall zu holen weiss, die Unibibliothek ist vor der Haustür. Die meisten unterschätzen, was fundiertes Wissen bringt, um Themen sinnvoll zu bewerten.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Lohndumping hat dafür gesorgt, dass es in Deutschland in bestimmten Fachbereichen immer weniger Arbeitnehmer gibt. Die wandern einfach aus, weil sie woanders mehr verdienen.
> 
> Deshalb auch dieser Unsinn mit dem Fachkräftemangel, in der von der Politik und den Behörden propagierten Form gibt es den gar nicht, es gibt nur einen Mangel an Leuten, die sich für (zu) wenig Geld den Arsch aufreißen wollen.


Mangel ist Mangel, egal warum. Nur siehst du halt eine einfache Gehaltsanpassung als mögliche Lösung.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mangel ist Mangel, egal warum. Nur siehst du halt eine einfache Gehaltsanpassung als mögliche Lösung.


Guck dir mal die Akkordarbeit an. 
Ein absoluter Knochenjob, wenn du das ein Leben lang machst, kannst du froh sein, wenn du mit 65 noch grade stehen kannst.
Der Punkt ist nur, früher wurde das auch entsprechend entlohnt, Fließbandarbeiter im Lebensmittelbereich waren tatsächlich mal Spitzenverdiener.

Die Arbeitnehmer, die heute aber bei Hoeneß, Tönnies und Co. in ihren Fleischfabriken arbeiten, sind überwiegend Ausländer aus Rumänien, Ungarn, Serbien, etc. welche hierzulande dafür etwas mehr kriegen als in ihrem Land.

Selbiges in der Metallindustrie, die haben früher mal umgerechnet 2500€ brutto verdient, heute sind es nicht mal mehr 1800€ netto. 

Betrachtet man es volkwirtschaftlich (was aber keiner macht, weil so gut wie jeder, der in der Wirtschaft arbeitet, dort berät/sich beraten lässt, d.h. eben auch Politiker, es betriebswirtschaftlich() sieht) ist das alles nichts anderes als ein Kreislauf. Die Leute verdienen weniger, also kaufen sie z.B. schon mal weniger in Fachmärkten, wie Bäcker/Metzger ein, weil die teuerer sind. Den Bäckern/Metzgern geht die Kundschaft ab, sie machen weniger einnahmen, können Mitarbeiter nicht mehr so gut entlohnen. Was wiederum weniger Leute dazu veranlasst, einen Job im (Lebensmittel)handwerk anzunehmen.
Billig importierte Produkte sind natürlich ebenfalls ein Grund.

Das ganze zieht sich sogar bis in hochqualifizierte Berufe durch, quanti hat von seiner Frau mal erzählt (gut, ist ewig her), dass sie in den USA das fünffache verdient. Und das als promovierte Biologin.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Wie kommst du von Fachkräftemangel auf Bandarbeiter?
So anstrengend der Job auch sein mag, das sitz eben genau keine Fachkraft welche deswegen auch leicht zu ersetzen und im Lohn zu "dumpen" ist.

Quantis Fall kenne ich nicht, klingt auf den ersten Blick aber nach der politischen Entscheidung in Deutschland keine Gentechnik zu erlauben und nicht nach allgemeinem Lohndumping.

(Übrigens hast du Brutto und Netto vertauscht, so viel zu in BWL lernt man nichts  )


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Es ist ein prima Beispiel für Lohndumping, den es in der Form insbesondere seit Schröder gibt.

Eines der wenigen Beispiele, wo man durch die Bank noch entsprechend verdienen kann, ist die Automobilindustrie, weil die wirtschaftlich in Deutschland den meisten Nutzen hat. Was wirtschaftlich keinen Nutzen hat, ist u.a. auch der soziale Bereich; Krankenpfleger, Altenpfleger etc. allesamt genauso unterbezahlt, überall fehlt es an qualifizierten Kräften.

Und selbst in technischen Berufen zieht sich das hin, ich kenne Abteilungsleiter, die sind immerhin Techniker (zwar keine Ingenieure, aber auch keine "Gesellen"), die verdienen nicht mehr als ein normaler Angestellter. Du gehst in Deutschland für nichts studieren und verdienst dann im Ausland das doppelt bis dreifache, warum haben wir hier auch so viele Studenten aus dem Ausland?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich sage es mangelt an Leuten in technischen Berufen, du widersprichst dem und begründet das Schlussendlich mit der schlechten Bezahlung in Pflegeberufen?
Sorry, aber dem Gedankengang kann ich nicht folgen.

 (Der Kritik an den schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen in der Pflege aber durchaus)


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sage es mangelt an Leuten in technischen Berufen, du widersprichst dem und begründet das Schlussendlich mit der schlechten Bezahlung in Pflegeberufen?


Habe doch extra gesagt, die Ausnahme sind mitunter Automobilfirmen.
Bei uns in der Nähe hat vor längerer Zeit ein Zulieferer eröffnet, bei dem verdient man so gut, dass der aus der ganzen Region Elektrotechniker regelrecht anzieht (bzw. von anderen Arbeitgebern "abzieht"). 
Ein Kumpel von mir (auch ein gelernter Techniker) hat früher bei manroland gearbeitet, die Firma ging ja bekanntlich insolvent. Zwischenzeitlich hat der bei Eurocopter sehr gut verdient (Rüstungsindustrie eben), allerdings war ihm die Entfernung zu hoch, weswegen er zu einem Hersteller für Medizingeräte gewechselt ist - immerhin einer der weltweit führenden. Dort hat er anfangs gut 500€ weniger verdient, später waren es fast 1000.
Jetzt verdient er bei besagtem Automobilzulieferer fast noch mehr, als er bei Eurocopter bekommen hat, während besagter Abteilungsleiter bei einem lokalem Elektrounternehmen auf dem Gehaltsniveau eines ausgelernten Elektrotechnikers ist.

Mit fehlender Qualifikation hat das definitiv nichts zu tun, gebraucht wird er an allen Ecken und Enden, bei der Frage nach einer Gehaltserhöhung stieß er trotz guter wirtschaftlicher Situation für das Unternehmen nur auf taube Ohren. Als er mit seiner Kündigung drohte, hat sich keiner weiter um ihn bemüht, stattdessen hat sich sein Vorgesetzter nun nach einem Ersatz umgesehen, den er genauso schlecht entlohnen kann. 

Entweder wechselst du dann eben in die Automobilindustrie, in einen ändlich gut bezahlten Zweig oder gehst einfach ins Ausland. Wenn Techniker/Ingenieure fehlen, dann muss der Arbeitgeber jene Fachrichtungen halt einfach lukrativer gestalten und Ingeneure nicht wie Techniker und Techniker nicht wie frisch ausgelernte bezahlten.^^


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ok, genug Leute hier kennen mich sowieso, also lege ich dann auch mal die Karten auf den Tisch:

Ich bin derzeit dualer Student der Wirtschaftsinformatik für *einen der größeren Konzerne hier im Land*.

Die ehrliche Antwort ist: Keine der Antworten kann man wirklich unterstützen. 

Es ist möglich sich das benötigte Know-How für einen Job selbst anzueignen, keine Frage. Das hilft dir aber nur wenn du erstmal in einem kleinen Unternehmen oder als Selbstständiger arbeiten willst, denn ohne Studium oder signifikante berufliche Referenzen wirst du es schwer haben irgendwo genommen zu werden.

Ohne Studium fehlen den meisten Menschen, auch denen mit Berufserfahrung, viele Grundlagen. Gerade in den sich sehr schnell entwickelnden Bereichen wie der Informationstechnologie sind diese notwendig, um sich konstant weiterentwickeln zu können. 

Allerdings wissen auch die Unternehmen, dass sie ihren frisch gebackenen Absolventen häufig erstmal die Grundlagen des echten Lebens beibringen müssen, weshalb man dort meist erstmal in ein Traineeprogramm gesteckt wird.


Derzeit nimmt die Verbreitung dualer Studiengänge zu, und ich denke dass das auch der Trend der Zukunft ist. Man braucht schlicht und einfach sowohl die Berufserfahrung als auch das Wissen und den Abschluss eines Studiums.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Lohndumping hat dafür gesorgt, dass es in Deutschland in bestimmten Fachbereichen immer weniger Arbeitnehmer gibt. Die wandern einfach aus, weil sie woanders mehr verdienen.
> 
> Deshalb auch dieser Unsinn mit dem Fachkräftemangel, in der von der Politik und den Behörden propagierten Form gibt es den gar nicht, es gibt nur einen Mangel an Leuten, die sich für (zu) wenig Geld den Arsch aufreißen wollen.



Das kannst Du meinem Chef mal erzählen. Wir suchen gerade zwei Leute, einen Oracler (Oracle DBA) und einen Security-Fritzen mit Schwerpunkt CheckPoint... Ich habe die Ehre bei den Gesprächen mit Oracler dabei zu sein... neulich habe ich einen nach 10 Minuten nach Hause geschickt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Na hioer hat sich ja ne Diskussion entwickelt^^

Zu einem Punkt würde ich gerne meinen Senf ablassen:


rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Technikerschule im Gesamtpaket gleichwertig zum FH-Studium. Und da bin ich  nicht der einzige.



Nicht. Mal. Ansatzweise.

Ohne Frage ist Respekt angebracht für jeden, der berufsbegleitend einen Techniker macht. Aber der Anspruch im Vergleich zum (fachgleichen) Ingenieursstudium ist Welten davon entfernt. Die Leute, die das nicht erkennen haben mit mindestens einer der beiden Ausbildungsformen keinen Kontakt gehabt.

Ich hab selbst das Ingenieursstudium gemacht und bin im Betrieb heute u.a. zuständig für alle, die bei uns den staatl. gepr. Techniker (Werkstoffkunde oder Maschbau) machen. Was die da machen ist sicherlich richtig und wichtig aber vom Anspruch und auch von der Menge her weit unter dem, was man im Studium tun muss. 
Nur um ein paar der zig Beispiele zu nennen: Wir haben staatlich geprüfte Maschinenbautechniker die mit "gut" abgeschlossen haben, die nicht wissen was ein Summenzeichen oder gar Integral ist, die noch nie etwas von Kerbwirkung gehört haben oder wie man entsprechend konstruiert oder gar rechnet, kannten keine schwingende Belastungen oder gar Wöhler/Smith-Diagramme, hatten keine Ahnung von Steuer- und Regelkreisen geschweige denn Programmierung, keine Vorstellung von Wärmemengen/Transport/Thermodynamik und waren nicht in der Lage internationale Normen zu lesen weil sie so gut wie kein Englisch verstehen. Mit Glück können sie ohne große Fehlerzahl einen Bericht schreiben.
Da frage ich mich, was ein solcher Techniker kann wenn er nur eine "befriedigend" oder gar "ausreichend" hätte.

Ich weiß das klingt sehr böse, so ists an sich nicht gemeint (die Leute können auf jeden Fall (theoretisch) mehr als die, die "nur" den Beruf erlernt haben). Ich bin nur jedes Jahr wieder aufs neue am erschrecken was auf den technikerschulen alles nicht gelehrt wird. Es geht ja nicht drum sowas ins Detail zu machen (ein Techniker muss keine Kerbwirkung berechnen können), aber man sollte doch zumindest die Grundlagen der oben genannten Dinge mal gesehen haben (dass man ne winklige Halterung mit nem Radius versieht statt eckig abzusägen).

Da zu behaupten diese Ausbildungen wären gleichwertig (ich kenne noch mehr Leute die das glauben...) ist absolut illusorisch. Zumindest bei unserem Laden ist das auch sehr deutlich im Aufgabenbereich und Gehalt zu sehen.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Derzeit nimmt die Verbreitung dualer Studiengänge zu, und ich denke dass das auch der Trend der Zukunft ist. Man braucht schlicht und einfach sowohl die Berufserfahrung als auch das Wissen und den Abschluss eines Studiums.


Absolut richtig. Als Absolvent dieser Ausbildungsform kann ich nur schätzen, dass das die aktuell beste Variante ist. Beruf erlernen und dann berufsbegleitend weiter studieren hat das Ergebnis, dass man sowohl praktisch als auch theoretisch ziemlich fit ist UND jahrelang Erfahrung gesammelt und Kontakte geknüpft hat. Besser kanns eigentlich kaum laufen.
Nachteil: Berufsbegleitend vollzeitstudieren (4 Tage studieren + 2 Tage Arbeiten pro Woche) ist eine über Jahre andauernde im Schnitt 60-65h-Woche ohne Urlaub. Da sind einige Kollegen nach wenigen Monaten zusammengeklappt. Und ich hätte das ohne viel Unterstützung im familiären/sozialen Umfeld auch nie geschafft.



Klutten schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur Zufall ist, merkt man doch an vielen Stellen, dass Maschinenbauer irgendwie gleich ticken. Eben ein Völkchen für sich.


Beispiel: Sie neigen dazu, sich Bendercartoons als Avatar zuzulegen.


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohne Frage ist Respekt angebracht für jeden, der berufsbegleitend einen Techniker macht. Aber der Anspruch im Vergleich zum (fachgleichen) Ingenieursstudium ist Welten davon entfernt.



Kann ich so nur bestätigen.
Wenn ich die Anforderungen und den Stoff meines Informatik Studiums (Schwerpunkt Applikationsentwicklung) mit dem einer HF (Richtung Applikationsentwicklung) vergleiche, ist doch ein grosser Unterschied erkennbar. (Ein Kumpel macht den HF)
Vor allem was "unnötiges" Hintergrundwissen betrifft sieht es bei den HF eher schlecht aus. 
Böse gesagt: In der HF lernt man wie man etwas macht, aber nicht warum.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stryke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Verknüpfung von beidem machts. 

Wie das duale Studium genau aussieht kann ganz verschieden sein. Ich habe wohl eine der chaotischsten Varianten, da ich in Aachen Vollzeit arbeite und dann etwa einmal im Monat für eine Woche nach Leipzig muss. 

Der Arbeitsaufwand ist natürlich recht hoch, aber dafür hat man nach 3 Jahren auch seinen Studienabschluss als auch 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung. Das kann bei der nächsten Einstellung sehr viel wert sein.

Urlaub ... ja hm. Ich habe an und für sich genug Urlaubstage, aber bin durchs Studium natürlich eingeschränkt darin wann ich ihn nehmen kann. Zudem verwende ich auch einiges davon zur Vorbereitung von Klausuren etc.


Trotzdem sehe ich im dualen Studium prinzipiell die Zukunft eines großen Teils unserer qualifizierten Fachkräfte.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Als Absolvent dieser Ausbildungsform kann ich nur schätzen, dass das die aktuell beste Variante ist. Beruf erlernen und dann berufsbegleitend weiter studieren hat das Ergebnis, dass man sowohl praktisch als auch theoretisch ziemlich fit ist UND jahrelang Erfahrung gesammelt und Kontakte geknüpft hat. Besser kanns eigentlich kaum laufen.
> Nachteil: Berufsbegleitend vollzeitstudieren (4 Tage studieren + 2 Tage Arbeiten pro Woche) ist eine über Jahre andauernde im Schnitt 60-65h-Woche ohne Urlaub. Da sind einige Kollegen nach wenigen Monaten zusammengeklappt. Und ich hätte das ohne viel Unterstützung im familiären/sozialen Umfeld auch nie geschafft.



Wäre auch mein Favorit weil ich mir sicher bin das den Unternehmen nicht nur eine gute Ausbildung zählt sondern sicherlich auch jede Menge Berufserfahrung. Wie ich es genau mache weiss ich noch nicht, das muss ich mir noch überlegen.
Jedenfalls ein Interessanter Thread und Beiträge 



> Beispiel: Sie neigen dazu, sich Bendercartoons als Avatar zuzulegen.



Und was für Avatars legen sich Absolventen einen Ingenieursstudiums zu?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was für Avatars legen sich Absolventen einen Ingenieursstudiums zu?


Och, da gibts Comics von Counterstrikefiguren, von anderen Plüschtieren, Kühlerfiguren...
Aber da soll nicht zu viel verraten werden (nicht jeder Mod der nen seltsamen Avatar hat ist von Beruf Ingenieur^^), nur wie gesagt, die Akademikerquote bei den PCGH-Mods ist, erst recht wenn man die noch mitzählt die aktuell noch daran arbeiten einer zu werden, gemessen an der Gesamtbevölkerung völlig out-of-scale. Glücklicherweise gibts da auch noch einige, die einen "normalen" Beruf ausüben bei uns. Die können den ganzen Akademikerpulk dann notfalls wieder einfangen.


----------



## Klutten (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Wir sollten eigentlich eine Quote >75% zu Gunsten der Ingenieurskunst im Mod-Team haben, oder? Bald haben wir sogar einen Herrn Doktor.  ...aber glücklicherweise keinen Arzt.

...wenn man als Ingenieur keinen Job findet, kann man immer noch bei PCGH als Mod arbeiten - unentgeltlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wir sollten eigentlich eine Quote >75% zu Gunsten der Ingenieurskunst im Mod-Team haben, oder?



Ich glaub 75 haben wir nicht aber die Akademikerquote ich schätze ich schon >50%. Sobald wir demnächst tatsächlich nen Dr.-Ing im Team haben übernehmen die Maschinenbauer endgültig die Kontrolle.
Da ändert dann auch der Anwalt nix mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Gerade habe ich auf YT ein Video gefunden von jemandem der behauptet das man in Japan nicht unbedingt nötig ist eine Uni zu besuchen um einen Job zu bekommen. Auch andere Personen die er fragt bestätigen dies, es gibt aber auch manche die ihm nicht zustimmen. Wie seht ihr das?


Eines vorweg: Es ist natürlich nicht notwendig studiert zu haben, um einen guten und gutbezahlten Job zu bekommen. Allerdings sind die Chancen mit abgeschlossenem Studium um einiges höher. 

Ok, nun zum Video: 
Es ist nur seine Meinung, und man findet garantiert gegenteilige Meinungen dazu. 

1.) Job 
Natürlich ist ein Abschluss nicht unbedingt eine sofortige Jobgarantie, aber auch da kommt es auf das Studium selbst an. 
Freunde von mir studieren an der Montanuniversität Leoben, Werkstoffe, Petrochemie, Kunststofftechnik etc, die bekommen nach dem Studium garantiert einen Job. Perfekte Überleitung zu seinem zweiten Punkt. 
2.) Networking 
Und da so gut wie alle, die in den einschlägigen Firmen, die Absolventen der Montanuni aufnehmen selbst auf die Montanuni gegangen sind, hat man da quasi schon ein Network das später extrem nützlich ist. 
Das ist vielleicht ein Extrembeispiel, aber während des Studiums kann man sich sicher ein gewisses Network aufbauen. Da geht auch ohne, ja, aber das macht es nicht leichter. 

Beim mit dem "out of your comfort zone" hat er sicher nicht unrecht, und viele denken zu beschränkt. Aber auch das kann man mit der Zeit lernen. Und viele lernen genau dieses kreativere, weltoffene Denken im Studium, durch Auslandssemester etc. 

Dazu muss man auch seinen kulturellen Kontext in Betracht ziehen: Japan ist völlig anders als unser mitteleuropäisches System. 
Dort ist es in der Schule quasi Usus, dass der Lehrer vorne genau vorgibt was zu tun ist, es gibt relativ wenig Freiraum für Kreativität im Unterricht. 

In einem Proseminar haben mir das zwei Japanerinnen bestätigt. Bei uns ist der Umgang viel lockerer, der Schüler hat viel mehr Freiraum. Würdest du Schüler fragen: "So, heute dürft ihr ein Thema aussuchen das euch interessiert", dann würden sie völlig verwundert sein, denn sowas gibt es dort kaum. Bei uns hat sich hier relativ viel verändert (es ist lange nicht perfekt, keine Frage), mehr schülerzentriert als lehrerzentriert was den Unterricht anbelangt. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es kann sein das in Japan die Uni nicht so wichtig ist, stattdessen wird eine Sprachschule empfohlen um sich mit den Umgangsformen und allem was man für den Alltag braucht bekannt zu machen. Seine Gründe warum ein besuch ander Uni oder Hochschule nicht lohnt sind folgende 3:
> 
> Arbeit, man brauche keinen Uniabschluss um eine Stelle zu finden, weil man keine Garantie hat eine Stelle zu bekommen
> Netzwerk, man lernt zwar viele Leute kennen aber der Arbeitsplatz sei anders
> ...


Vergiss nicht dass Japan seit langer Zeit in einer Wirtschaftskrise steckt. 
So, nun zu den Fähigkeiten: Ja, mich nervt es auch extrem wenn ich ziemlich viel lernen muss, weil ich das meiste sowieso bald wieder vergessen habe. Allerdings greift der Gedanke zu kurz: Irgendwann wird dir dieses Wissen nämlich wieder etwas nützen. Du musst es nicht perfekt beherrschen oder wiedergeben können, aber vermutlich kennst du diesen Gedanken "ah, das habe ich schonmal gehört/gelesen". 
Außerdem gibt es noch etwas das beim Lernen interessant ist, das nennt sich das Exemplarische Prinzip. 
Kleine Beispiele: 
-Du lernst wie man einen Brief an einen Freund schreibt. Allerdings lernst du dann noch etwas, was über die eigentliche, unmittelbare Aufgabe (Brief an Freund) hinausgeht, nämlich generell etwas darüber wie man Briefe verfasst, das spezielle Layout, Absender, Grußformel etc. 
-Du lernst, wie man Maschine A bedient, gleichzeitig lernst du auch etwas generell wie man Maschinen bedient, etwa Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Das musst du bei Maschine B dann nicht mehr von Grund auf lernen.
Verstehst du was ich meine? 
-Ein Kind soll ein Wort im Wörterbuch suchen, damit es weiß, wie es geschrieben wird. Gleichzeitig lernt das Kind dann, wie man da vorgeht und kann dieses Wissen dann später anwenden. 

Man lernt nie nur etwas vollkommen isoliert. Man kann das erworbene Wissen dann auch auf andere Gebiete/Probleme anwenden, und darauf kommt es an. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht das ein Studium so ist, dachte an viel mehr als nur Theorie, aus irgendeinen Grund muss ein Studium oft auf den Anforderungen der Arbeitgeber stehen für gewisse Jobs, leider erstellen solche Stelleninserate oft von Personalchefs die kaum Ahnung vom Beruf haben außer ihrem eigenen.
> 
> Und wo genau kann man denn eine Höhere Ausbildung machen wenn nicht ander Uni? Hochschule?


Als Student der Geisteswissenschaften mag ich es nicht wenn so abschätzig über Theorie gesprochen wird^^ Ich kann diese Einstellung aber schon verstehen, aber deswegen wird es nicht richtiger. 
Klar bestehen viele Studien zu nicht unwesentlichen Teilen aus Theorie, aber das ist oft einfach notwendig. Theorie gibt Spielraum, Raum für Fehler, den hast du in der Praxis oftmals nicht. 

Dass das Studium selbst weitaus abwechslungsreicher sein kann als nur Theorie, das ist auch klar


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaub 75 haben wir nicht aber die Akademikerquote ich schätze ich schon >50%.


So unrealistisch scheinen mir die 75% Akademiker nicht. Allerdings gibt es denn doch noch ein paar ohne Ing. Müssen wohl intern mal explizit umfragen.


> Sobald wir demnächst tatsächlich nen Dr.-Ing im Team haben übernehmen die Maschinenbauer endgültig die Kontrolle.
> Da ändert dann auch der Anwalt nix mehr. [emoji317]


Kann ich mich da als 1/3 Maschbauer noch anbiedern? 

Noch ein Wort zum Dualen Studium:
Bachelor+Master in Regelstudienzeit haben bei uns ganze 10% geschafft. Davon aber alle in der selben Firma. Wie die mitspielt ist neben der eigenen Leistung nämlich entscheidend (ok, dazu siebt besagte Firma auch recht effektiv bei den Bewerbern). Die Hausarbeiten im Master konnte ich z.B. oft auf Themen lenken welche im Job eh zumindest teilweise gefragt waren, aber dafür muss die Freiheit auf beiden Seiten groß genug sein.
Master in zwei Jahren(also "Vollzeit") bei 3 Tagen pro Woche "vollem" Ingenieursjob wahr trotzdem ein Erlebnis wofür sicher nicht jeder geschaffen ist, und man ist auch kein schlechterer Mensch wenn man das nicht will.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ok, nun zum Video:
> Es ist nur seine Meinung, und man findet garantiert gegenteilige Meinungen dazu.
> 
> 1.) Job
> ...


Stimmt, wenn man das studiert wie jeder andere dann hat der Arbeitgeber freie Wahl, 1000 Bewerber bei einer Stelle 


> 2.) Networking
> Und da so gut wie alle, die in den einschlägigen Firmen, die Absolventen der Montanuni aufnehmen selbst auf die Montanuni gegangen sind, hat man da quasi schon ein Network das später extrem nützlich ist.
> Das ist vielleicht ein Extrembeispiel, aber während des Studiums kann man sich sicher ein gewisses Network aufbauen. Da geht auch ohne, ja, aber das macht es nicht leichter.


Und genau dieses Netzwerk kann aber muss später nicht wichtig sein, mal ein Beispiel, wenn ich ein Fernstudium absolviere und nebenbei arbeite, kann es gut sein das mich der Arbeitgeber nachher eine Stelle anbietet.



> Beim mit dem "out of your comfort zone" hat er sicher nicht unrecht, und viele denken zu beschränkt. Aber auch das kann man mit der Zeit lernen. Und viele lernen genau dieses kreativere, weltoffene Denken im Studium, durch Auslandssemester etc.


Auslandssemester stehen bei mir definitiv auf der Wunschliste bei einem Studium, ein wenig Abwechslung ist immer gut und ich kann somit ein Neues Land kennen lernen.



> Dazu muss man auch seinen kulturellen Kontext in Betracht ziehen: Japan ist völlig anders als unser mitteleuropäisches System.
> Dort ist es in der Schule quasi Usus, dass der Lehrer vorne genau vorgibt was zu tun ist, es gibt relativ wenig Freiraum für Kreativität im Unterricht.
> 
> In einem Proseminar haben mir das zwei Japanerinnen bestätigt. Bei uns ist der Umgang viel lockerer, der Schüler hat viel mehr Freiraum. Würdest du Schüler fragen: "So, heute dürft ihr ein Thema aussuchen das euch interessiert", dann würden sie völlig verwundert sein, denn sowas gibt es dort kaum. Bei uns hat sich hier relativ viel verändert (es ist lange nicht perfekt, keine Frage), mehr schülerzentriert als lehrerzentriert was den Unterricht anbelangt.


Bei mir war es immer so das der Lehrer vorgegeben hat was wir machen, sowas hatten wir nie das wir wählen durften. 



> So, nun zu den Fähigkeiten: Ja, mich nervt es auch extrem wenn ich ziemlich viel lernen muss, weil ich das meiste sowieso bald wieder vergessen habe. Allerdings greift der Gedanke zu kurz: Irgendwann wird dir dieses Wissen nämlich wieder etwas nützen. Du musst es nicht perfekt beherrschen oder wiedergeben können, aber vermutlich kennst du diesen Gedanken "ah, das habe ich schonmal gehört/gelesen".
> Außerdem gibt es noch etwas das beim Lernen interessant ist, das nennt sich das Exemplarische Prinzip.
> Kleine Beispiele:
> -Du lernst wie man einen Brief an einen Freund schreibt. Allerdings lernst du dann noch etwas, was über die eigentliche, unmittelbare Aufgabe (Brief an Freund) hinausgeht, nämlich generell etwas darüber wie man Briefe verfasst, das spezielle Layout, Absender, Grußformel etc.
> ...


Das stimmt und von dieser Seite habe ich es noch nicht gesehen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zum Dualen Studium:
> Bachelor+Master in Regelstudienzeit haben bei uns ganze 10% geschafft. Davon aber alle in der selben Firma. Wie die mitspielt ist neben der eigenen Leistung nämlich entscheidend (ok, dazu siebt besagte Firma auch recht effektiv bei den Bewerbern). Die Hausarbeiten im Master konnte ich z.B. oft auf Themen lenken welche im Job eh zumindest teilweise gefragt waren, aber dafür muss die Freiheit auf beiden Seiten groß genug sein.
> Master in zwei Jahren(also "Vollzeit") bei 3 Tagen pro Woche "vollem" Ingenieursjob wahr trotzdem ein Erlebnis wofür sicher nicht jeder geschaffen ist, und man ist auch kein schlechterer Mensch wenn man das nicht will.


Duales Studium stelle ich mir besonders kompliziert vor und ausserdem besonders schwer auf einmal, lieber mache ich zuerst den Bachelor und nach ein paar Jahren vielleicht den Master.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Duales Studium stelle ich mir besonders kompliziert vor und ausserdem besonders schwer auf einmal



Es ist weder kompliziert noch schwer(er), nur eben noch _mehr_. Und "mehr" ist etwas, was du bei einem naturwissenschaftlichen Studium in der Regel vermeiden willst. 

Vorteil: Nach ein, zwei Jahren spätestens weißt du, wer von deinem Freundeskreis dein Freund ist und wem es nicht auffällt wenn du mal ein paar Monate nicht unter Leute gehst.
Dadurch dass du eigentlich nur einen Tag in der Woche nichts hast und diesen entweder zum lernen nutzt oder einfach schlafen willst werden deine sozialen Kontakte zwangsweise über die Zeit sehr vernachlässigt. Das muss natürlich nicht so sein, vielleicht gibts auch Leute die das AUCH noch schaffen aber ich gehörte nicht zu denen. Das einzige was ich mit Gewalt aufrechterhalten habe war, Freitagsabends wie immer in die Vereinsprobe zu gehen bzw. an manchen Wochenenden wenn möglich Auftritte mitzuspielen. Schon Blanco wusste ein bisschen Spaß muss sein^^


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist weder kompliziert noch schwer(er), nur eben noch _mehr_. Und "mehr" ist etwas, was du bei einem naturwissenschaftlichen Studium in der Regel vermeiden willst.
> 
> Vorteil: Nach ein, zwei Jahren spätestens weißt du, wer von deinem Freundeskreis dein Freund ist und wem es nicht auffällt wenn du mal ein paar Monate nicht unter Leute gehst.
> Dadurch dass du eigentlich nur einen Tag in der Woche nichts hast und diesen entweder zum lernen nutzt oder einfach schlafen willst werden deine sozialen Kontakte zwangsweise über die Zeit sehr vernachlässigt. Das muss natürlich nicht so sein, vielleicht gibts auch Leute die das AUCH noch schaffen aber ich gehörte nicht zu denen. Das einzige was ich mit Gewalt aufrechterhalten habe war, Freitagsabends wie immer in die Vereinsprobe zu gehen bzw. an manchen Wochenenden wenn möglich Auftritte mitzuspielen. Schon Blanco wusste ein bisschen Spaß muss sein^^



Das kann ich verstehen das es schwer wird den Freundeskreis aufrecht zu erhalten wenn man studiert  Jetzt schon will ich nicht immer mich mit Freunden treffen weil während der Woche wil ich am Abend lieber zu Hause bleiben. Am Wochenende ist ein Tag davon da um die Wohnung sauber zu machen und einzukaufen, was normalerweise der Samstag ist. Am Sonntag bleibt dann ein bisschen Zeit für mich alleine oder für Freunde aber je nach Laune bleibe ich doch lieber zu Hause.


----------



## Klutten (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Auch nach dem Studium kann es je nachdem wie energisch man selbst an den Job ran geht schwierig sein, soziale Kontakte in dem Maß aufrecht zu erhalten, wie man es vielleicht gewohnt ist. Natürlich kann man sich auch den 8-Stunden-Standard-Job suchen, aber wer studiert hat, der möchte meist auch Tätigkeiten ausüben, die mit Verantwortung und dem nötigen Entgeld einher gehen. Der Übergang ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich fließend, denn wer verdienen will, der muss auch leisten. Das mag aber von Branche zu Branche unterschiedlich sein. Ich für meinen Teil gehe in meiner Arbeit auf, was bedeutet, dass ich eigentlich nie unter 60 Stunden die Woche arbeite. Kommt der Samstag hinzu, geht es auf 70 Stunden zu. Da ist es nur verständlich, dass andere Dinge zwangsläufig leiden. Die fast doppelte Arbeitszeit gegenüber vielen "normalen" Berufen wird dafür aber auch im Vergleich mit einem ~ dreifachen Gehalt vergütet. 

Ein Studium bietet in Summe deutlich mehr Spielraum und Möglichkeiten, sich seinen Wunschberuf zu suchen und auch mit der Entlohnung (meist wird in den Regionen eh frei verhandelt) ein persönliches Wohlfühl-Level zu erreichen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist weder kompliziert noch schwer(er), nur eben noch _mehr_. Und "mehr" ist etwas, was du bei einem naturwissenschaftlichen Studium in der Regel vermeiden willst.
> 
> Vorteil: Nach ein, zwei Jahren spätestens weißt du, wer von deinem Freundeskreis dein Freund ist und wem es nicht auffällt wenn du mal ein paar Monate nicht unter Leute gehst.
> Dadurch dass du eigentlich nur einen Tag in der Woche nichts hast und diesen entweder zum lernen nutzt oder einfach schlafen willst werden deine sozialen Kontakte zwangsweise über die Zeit sehr vernachlässigt. Das muss natürlich nicht so sein, vielleicht gibts auch Leute die das AUCH noch schaffen aber ich gehörte nicht zu denen. Das einzige was ich mit Gewalt aufrechterhalten habe war, Freitagsabends wie immer in die Vereinsprobe zu gehen bzw. an manchen Wochenenden wenn möglich Auftritte mitzuspielen. Schon Blanco wusste ein bisschen Spaß muss sein^^



Das kann ich wirklich unterschreiben. Ich studiere Technische Redaktion und Medienwissenschaften, also halb Maschinenbau, halb Journalistik. An Freizeit ist da, gerade jetzt im kürzeren Sommersemester, echt nicht zu denken.
Darf mich übrigens gerade auch mit Smith-Diagrammen, Technischer Mechanik, Drucktechnik, Linguistik und Gestaltungsgrundlagen (Farbenlehre etc.) rumschlagen 

Scheint wohl echt so, dass die PCGH überdurchschnittlich Ingenieure anlockt. Man könnte ja darüber mal eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit verfassen, woran das liegen mag


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> ich eigentlich nie unter 60 Stunden die Woche arbeite. Kommt der Samstag hinzu, geht es auf 70 Stunden zu. Da ist es nur verständlich, dass andere Dinge zwangsläufig leiden. Die fast doppelte Arbeitszeit gegenüber vielen "normalen" Berufen wird dafür aber auch im Vergleich mit einem ~ dreifachen Gehalt vergütet.


Und schon wird klar, warum im Mod-Team gleich zwei Leute mit ner TitanX rumlaufen... 

Derart viele Stunden mache ich aber bei weitem nicht. Nicht nur weil ich nicht mehr als höchstens 50 wollte sondern auch weil es bei mir nicht ohne weiteres geht, sprich mein Arbeitgeber müsste mich außerhalb meiner Tarifarbeitszeit bestellen was er natürlich nur dann tut wenns wirklich nötig ist.

Vorteil: Für einen Ingenieur verhältnismäßig viel Freizeit.
Nachteil: Für einen Ingenieur verhältnismäßig wenig Gehalt.

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich gerne 5-10 Stunden mehr pro Woche für entsprechendes Entgeld sprich gleichen Stundenlohn machen - aber die Option bot sich bisher nicht. Dazu bedürfte es bei uns einem außertariflichen Arbeitsvertrag, und die sind - vor allem wegen den darin hinterlegten Gehältern - Leuten vorbehalten die höhere Positionen bekleiden als ich es tue (wobei es "nur" noch eine Stufe ist, sprich mein Chef gehört bereits dazu).


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit, nicht Zeit alleine  .
Ich mache lieber an an einem "6-Stunden Tag" das fertig was Andere auf eine Woche Arbeit abschätzen als unnötig Stunden aufzuhäufen(wirklich länger konzentriert an einem Problem arbeiten kann auch weder Ich noch irgend jemand den/die ich je erlebt habe). Leider habe ich mittlerweile auch immer seltener Tage an denen ich das ohne ständige Unterbrechungen darf. Wenn die Arbeit zum Teil auch darin besteht viel Weg mit dem Auto zurück zulegen und in Besprechungen rum zu sitzen gehen natürlich viele Stunden extra drauf die man nicht unbedingt intellektuell gefordert wird, so steigt dann die Gesamtsumme. IMO aber oft ohne großen Gewinn für Arbeitgeber oder Arbeitnehmer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit, nicht Zeit alleine  .



Stimmt - aber die Bezahlsysteme dieser Bildungsstufen sind Zeit mal Stundenlohn, nicht Teile mal Stücklohn... es ist absolut erschreckend wie lange manche Führungsebenen brauchen bis sie bemerken, dass Person A die gleichen Aufgaben in der halben Zeit (oder der viel höheren Qualität) erledigen kann als Person B. 

Bei Dienstreisen haste aber Recht - was da teilweise an Geld rausgehämmert wird für nix und wieder nix ist übel. Zumindest das wurde bei uns hart eingestellt in der aktuell leider noch immer andauernden Krisensituation unseres Unternehmens. Und siehe da - es geht auch ohne bzw. in der Holzklasse.


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit, nicht Zeit alleine.


Das stimmt schon, aber ich bin in meinem Arbeitsalltag derart verplant, dass ich überall versuche, auch die letzten Sekunden in diversen Arbeitsabläufen zu optimieren. Dazu kommt noch, dass Pausen ein Fremdwort sind. Mein Tag bedeutet Vollgas - 12 Stunden ohne Pause. Ich bin da aber eine Ausnahme... ich brauche das so.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber die Bezahlsysteme dieser Bildungsstufen sind Zeit mal Stundenlohn, nicht Teile mal Stücklohn...


Zumindest der Metalltarif gibt mit bis zu +20% die Korrektur mittlerweile her, wird bei uns aber auch nur für +7,5-12,5% genutzt.


> Und siehe da - es geht auch ohne bzw. in der Holzklasse.


Mal 9 Stunden in ner Asiatischen Holzklasse geflogen? Für einen Durchschnittseuropäer geht das nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal 9 Stunden in ner Asiatischen Holzklasse geflogen? Für einen Durchschnittseuropäer geht das nicht.



14.
VIERZEHN (nach Tokyo).

Geht... man muss es nur schaffen, in unergonomischen Positionen einzuschlafen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber ich bin in meinem Arbeitsalltag derart verplant, dass ich überall versuche, auch die letzten Sekunden in diversen Arbeitsabläufen zu optimieren. Dazu kommt noch, dass Pausen ein Fremdwort sind. Mein Tag bedeutet Vollgas - 12 Stunden ohne Pause. Ich bin da aber eine Ausnahme... ich brauche das so.


Keine Mittagspause ?  



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 14.
> VIERZEHN (nach Tokyo).
> 
> Geht... man muss es nur schaffen, in unergonomischen Positionen einzuschlafen.



Oha! Ich weiss nicht ob ich so lange herumsitzen oder schlafen kann  

@Mods, BTT bitte 

Vorerst habe ich es mal so geplant, ich mache Fernsudium und arbeite nebenbei mit einer Stelle zu 70-80%, dasGeld wird zwar etwas knapper als bei einer 100% Stelle aber sonst komme ich nicht weiter. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich das 4 Jahresmodell wählen, im ersten Jahr bleibe ich hier aber im zweiten würde ich gerne ein für 2-3 Monate nach Japan. Um dort weiter zu studieren und um eine neue Kultur kennen zu lernen, deren Arbeitskultur ist GANZ anders als unsere nachdem was ich gehört habe.  
Im dritten Jahr will ich wieder ins Ausland, aber bin mir nicht sicher wo am liebsten wieder irgendwo nach Asien vielleicht wieder Japan, im letzten Jahr bleibe ich hier um auch alles für die Abschlussprüfung und die Bachelorarbeit vorbereiten zu können. 

Jetzt suche ich nur einen Arbeitgeber der mich dabei gut unterstützen kann, d.h. es soll ok sein das ich mal für 2-3 Monate weg bin und dann wieder komme. Ausserdem muss das Unternehmen entsprechende Arbeit und Mitarbeiter für mich haben damit ich die Theorie umsetzen kann. 

Ob das möglich ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Mods, BTT bitte


Der Spruch zieht in der RuKa nicht wirklich^^

Was das Thema angeht hab ich denk ich schon alles gesagt von meiner Seite/Ansicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Spruch zieht in der RuKa nicht wirklich^^
> 
> Was das Thema angeht hab ich denk ich schon alles gesagt von meiner Seite/Ansicht.



 Na gut dann eben nicht. Habe gerade noch den vorherigen Beitrag editiert


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt suche ich nur einen Arbeitgeber der mich dabei gut unterstützen kann, d.h. es soll ok sein das ich mal für 2-3 Monate weg bin und dann wieder komme. Ausserdem muss das Unternehmen entsprechende Arbeit und Mitarbeiter für mich haben damit ich die Theorie umsetzen kann.
> 
> Ob das möglich ist?



Möglich ist alles, man kann im Kooperationsvertrag nahezu alles regeln. Bei uns ist es durchaus üblich, dass Studenten mehrere Monate weg sind wenn sie an eine Uni studieren die ein paar Hundert km weg ist beispielsweise. Dann müssen sie die Arbeitszeit die sie nicht einen Tag pro Woche arbeiten können in den Semesterferien eben mehr abspulen (und das kann zum Problem werden seit wir nen Mindestlohn haben, denn ab einer Stundenarbeitszahl X im Monat muss der AG die 8 Euro nochwas zahlen und das will er definitiv nicht).
Aber wie gesagt, das ist alles Verhandlungssache - nur ist die Chance einen AG zu finden der das alles machen will umso kleiner je außergewöhnlicher die "Forderungen" so sind.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 14.
> VIERZEHN (nach Tokyo).
> 
> Geht... man muss es nur schaffen, in unergonomischen Positionen einzuschlafen. [emoji38]


"Oben rum" nach Toyota City waren es zum Glück nur 9 

@Kooperationsvertrag:
Da kann man echt viel gutes aber auch viel Unsinn unterbringen. Bei mir war im Master nur explizit für die zwei Jahre per Zusatzvereinbarung die Arbeitszeit reduziert, ansonsten blieb der "volle" Vertrag daneben bestehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Deutschland steht mit seinem dualen System sehr gut dar. Mach ne vernünftige Ausbildung und stell dich nicht wie der letzte Vollhonk an, und  du hast ziemlich gute Chancen, direkt von der Schule in die Ausbildung und von da in den Beruf zu kommen. Aber du musst halt auf Zack sein, zugeflogen kommen einem die Stellen auch nicht und übernehmen wollen die Betriebe (wenn überhaupt) natürlich nur die besten Azubis. Und man sollte sich einen Ausbildungsberuf suchen, der nicht mehr und mehr durch ungelernte und/oder Leiharbeiter ersetzt wird bei den Betrieben.

Viele andere Länder kennen das duale System nicht. Da sind Ausbildungen entweder rein schulisch mit kleinen Praktikumsphasen oder nur im Betrieb. Und wenn du nur im Betrieb angelernt wirst, kannst du dir deine "Qualifikation" bei einem anderen Betrieb oft schön in die Haare schmieren. Gibt halt kaum verbindliche Standards wie in D, wo dann sowohl Arbeitgeber als auch Arbeitnehmer wissen, was sie erwarten und was sie vorweisen können im Minimum.

In vielen technisch-gewerblichen Berufen ist die Kombination aus Ausbildung und Studium sehr sinnvoll. Also entweder duales Studium (i.d.R. bockschwer/sauanstrengend, soll sich aber lohnen) oder tatsächlich erst ne Ausbildung, danach ein Studium.

In manchen Bereichen ist ein bestimmtes Studium notwendig bzw. das steht halt nicht als "wünschenswert" oder "von Vorteil" in der Stellenausschreibung, sondern ist Teil des geforderten Bewerberprofils. Da musst du schon extrem überzeugend sein, um ohne einen entsprechenden Abschluss trotzdem in die engere Wahl zu kommen. In anderen Bereichen muss es kein ganz konkreter Studienabschluss sein oder nur eine bestimmte Fachrichtung. Da geht es dann meist eher darum, dass die Leute in der Lage sind, selbständig zu planen, komplexere gesellschaftliche Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, Veröffentlichungen abfassen zu können etc. etc.

Also, es hängt immer davon ab, wo man hin will mit seinem (beruflichen) Leben. Das sollte man sich gut überlegen, und dabei auch nicht unbedingt vom eigenen Ehrgeiz blenden lassen. Genügend Willenskraft vorausgesetzt, kann man den einmal eingeschlagenen Wegen auch noch ändern. Aber den Mumm bringen nicht viele auf, nach bspw. diversen Jahren als Handwerker, geregeltem Einkommen und evtl. schon Familie, dann irgendwann den bisherigen Job zu schmeissen und ein Vollzeitstudium durchzuziehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In vielen technisch-gewerblichen Berufen ist die Kombination aus Ausbildung und Studium sehr sinnvoll. Also entweder duales Studium (i.d.R. bockschwer/sauanstrengend, soll sich aber lohnen) oder tatsächlich erst ne Ausbildung, danach ein Studium.


Da habe ich zwei Korrekturen:

Viele duale Studienmodelle beinhalten keine klassische Ausbildung mehr, da diese neben dem Studienabschluss sowieso unwichtig ist. 

Zu vielen Studiengängen gibt es auch keinen richtig gut passenden Ausbildungsberuf. Gerade in der IT explodiert die Vielfalt der tatsächlichen Positionen und Jobs die man später übernimmt, da halten offizielle Jobbezeichnungen einfach nicht mehr mit und man kategorisiert sie häufig nur noch. Bei Bewerbungen kommt es dann auf die individuelle Erfahrung an.


Bezüglich der Komplexität des dualen Studiums:
Ich habe vorher Vollzeit an einer der großen technischen Unis studiert und hatte da subjektiv genauso viel zu tun wie jetzt im dualen Studium. 
Davon ungeachtet hat man wirklich viel zu tun wenn man dual studiert, das stimmt auf jeden Fall.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In manchen Bereichen ist ein bestimmtes Studium notwendig bzw. das steht halt nicht als "wünschenswert" oder "von Vorteil" in der Stellenausschreibung, sondern ist Teil des geforderten Bewerberprofils. Da musst du schon extrem überzeugend sein, um ohne einen entsprechenden Abschluss trotzdem in die engere Wahl zu kommen. In anderen Bereichen muss es kein ganz konkreter Studienabschluss sein oder nur eine bestimmte Fachrichtung.


Wer signifikante Erfahrungen und Fähigkeiten vorweisen kann, kommt man meist auch ohne akademischen Titel zurecht.
Aber es stimmt, im Allgemeinen ist dieser eine Grundvorraussetzung. Bei uns gibt es eine Inflation der Abschlüsse, das fängt schon damit an dass in meinem Heimatkuhdorf nicht mal mehr Friseur-Azubis ohne Abi genommen werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wer signifikante Erfahrungen und Fähigkeiten vorweisen kann, kommt man meist auch ohne akademischen Titel zurecht.



Klar, wenn man 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung im Projektmanagement, als Koordinierungsstelle für dies und jenes oder Referent/in für Schalalala hat, dann ist der Abschluss auch egal. Aber da muss man erstmal hinkommen  Und beispielsweise im öffentlichen Dienst (wo ich derzeit bin) gibt es strikte Vorgaben für bestimmte Stellen und die dafür vorgesehenen Entgeltgruppen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt, im Allgemeinen ist dieser eine Grundvorraussetzung. Bei uns gibt es eine Inflation der Abschlüsse, das fängt schon damit an dass in meinem Heimatkuhdorf nicht mal mehr Friseur-Azubis ohne Abi genommen werden.



Das Friseur-Gewerbe ist dabei doch eigentlich eine der Branchen, die aufgrund der "tollen" Arbeitsbedingungen extreme Probleme hat, Nachwuchs zu finden


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Genügend Willenskraft vorausgesetzt, kann man den einmal eingeschlagenen Wegen auch noch ändern. Aber den Mumm bringen nicht viele auf, nach bspw. diversen Jahren als Handwerker, geregeltem Einkommen und evtl. schon Familie, dann irgendwann den bisherigen Job zu schmeissen und ein Vollzeitstudium durchzuziehen.



Der Punkt erfordert tatsächlich einiges an Leidensfähigkeit und Durchhaltevermögen. Ich habe auch erst 14 Jahre gearbeitet und mich dann mit 30 für ein Vollzeitstudium entschieden. Die Zeit hat mich genügend graue Haare gekostet, denn nicht nur, dass man für einen Nebenjob als Maschinenbauer oftmals keine Zeit hat, ich hatte auch noch mein Haus abzuzahlen. Ohne familiäre Unterstützung und meinen dicken Sparstrumpf hätte ich das nicht hinbekommen. Nach 4 Jahren, in denen man auf sein bisheriges Gehalt verzichten und laufende Kosten permanent decken musste, merkt man erst, wie schnell einem das Geld durch die Finger rinnt. Noch einmal möchte ich so einen Kraftakt (insgesamt ein 6-stelliger Betrag) nicht machen, bin aber auch mehr als glücklich und stolz, diesen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Keine Mittagspause ?


Höchstens Donnerstags, denn da ist bei einem meiner Kunden immer Döner(s)tag. Pause kann man das aber nicht nennen, denn ich esse eigentlich im stehen und tippe nebenbei ein paar Aufträge, um keine Zeit zu verlieren. Ansonsten habe ich keine Zeit für Pausen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe doch extra gesagt, die Ausnahme sind mitunter Automobilfirmen.
> 
> Entweder wechselst du dann eben in die Automobilindustrie, in einen ändlich gut bezahlten Zweig oder gehst einfach ins Ausland.



Dann hat dein Kumpel wohl die goldene Ausnahme gefunden. Gerade bei Automobilzulieferern wird der Preis derart gedrückt, dass einem das Lachen vergeht.
Nach dem Motto: " Ist der Zulieferer nicht nach 5 Jahren pleite, hat man schlecht verhandelt.


----------



## JaniZz (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Die Frage ist doch einfach:

Wo will man hin? (selbständig, führungskraft, Arbeiter etc.)
Was ist in meiner Umgebung gefragt?  (Chemie,Metall,lebensmittel etc.)
Wo liegen meine Talente?  (Handwerk, Theorie, Organisation etc.)
Was kann man verdienen?
Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten?

Allein anhand dieser Kriterien kann man sich sehr gut orientieren und dabei Abwegen welche Ausbildung die richtige ist. 

Ich habe damals nach diesen Kriterien geguckt und nach meinem fachabi Maschinenbau, mich für eine Ausbildung zum industriemechaniker entschieden. 

Das ganze ist nun schon wieder 8 Jahre her und habe berufsbegleitend mein Industriemeister Metall gemacht.
Mit 26 bin ich jetzt in einer Vorarbeiter Position, für die Zukunft ist geplant den Schweißfachmann zu machen und eine Meisterstelle zu besetzen. 

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen ein Studium entschieden, da ich für meine Ansprüche darin kein Mehrwert sah. 
Im Gegenteil mir würden jetzt mindestens 5 Jahre berufserfahrung und tausende von Euro fehlen. [emoji14]


Ich z.b. Habe keine Lust mein Leben lang 60-70 Std die Woche zu arbeiten, auch nicht für 100.000 Euro im Jahr. 
Da ist mir meine Freizeit wertvoller 
Aber man sieht, diese Leute muss es auch geben und jeder hat da seine eigenen Ansprüche. 

Man kann in Deutschland froh sein die Mittel und Möglichkeiten zu haben, eine Wahl zu treffen zu dürfen. 

Im Grunde stehen alle Wege offen. 






Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber ich bin in meinem Arbeitsalltag derart verplant, dass ich überall versuche, auch die letzten Sekunden in diversen Arbeitsabläufen zu optimieren. Dazu kommt noch, dass Pausen ein Fremdwort sind. Mein Tag bedeutet Vollgas - 12 Stunden ohne Pause. Ich bin da aber eine Ausnahme... ich brauche das so.



Ja, und in 20 Jahren darf ich dann deinen Herzinfakt über die Krankenkassenkosten mit bezahlen.  
Ich gönne mir bei der Arbeit immer mal eine Ruhephase.
Da schaue ich dann hier ins Forum rein  oder trinke gemütlich einen Kaffee/Kakao oder plaudere mit den Mitarbeitern.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (11. Mai 2017)

gelöscht.


----------



## P2063 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Dann hat dein Kumpel wohl die goldene Ausnahme gefunden. Gerade bei Automobilzulieferern wird der Preis derart gedrückt, dass einem das Lachen vergeht.
> Nach dem Motto: " Ist der Zulieferer nicht nach 5 Jahren pleite, hat man schlecht verhandelt.



darum arbeitet man ja auch nicht beim (Personal)Dienstleister, sondern direkt beim Zulieferer oder Hersteller.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, gerade um Produkte mit der Anforderung "läuft perfekt, kostet aber nur ein paar Cent" zu entwickeln und fertigen braucht man sehr fähige Leute. Und die Kosten Geld.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, gerade um Produkte mit der Anforderung "läuft perfekt, kostet aber nur ein paar Cent" zu entwickeln und fertigen braucht man sehr fähige Leute. Und die Kosten Geld.


Und genau die haben oft studiert^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Höchstens Donnerstags, denn da ist bei einem meiner Kunden immer Döner(s)tag.



So langsam werden die Parallelen erschreckend... einen Dönerstag haben wir auch. Außer Heute, da konnte einer nicht deswegen haben wir Anfang nächster Woche einen Mönerstag.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Interessantes Thema!

Generell stimme ich dem Tenor zu, dass Wissen (vor allem in technischen Berufen) hauptsächlich durch eine Ausbildung oder ein äquivalentes Studium zu erwerben ist, wenn man nicht gerade ein 'Brain' ist oder eh nur in die Fußstapfen der Eltern tritt, die einen von der Pike auf darauf trimmen, die eigene Firma zu übernehmen - habe da ein privates Beispiel, wo ein Bekannter die Firma seines Vaters für Akkumulatoren-Technik übernommen hat, er hat lediglich aus Gründen der Prestige ein Studium absolvieren müssen, das benötigte Fachwissen war bereits vorhanden.

Ich selber habe eine recht abenteuerliche Vita :

- Abitur auf normalen Wege nicht bestanden
- Ausbildung zum Physiotherapeuten
- Abitur auf dem 2ten Bildungsweg angefangen
- Studium von Germanistik, Soziologie und Ökonomie
- Quereinstieg in ein E-Commerce Startup 
- Ausbildung zum Kaufmann für Büromanagement
- IHK Fortbildung zum Fachkaufmann für Vertriebsmanagement und Fachwirt für Marketing

Bei den kaufmännischen Berufen kann ich sagen, dass das meiste an Wissen, was in der Aus- sowie Fortbildung vermittelt wird, aus meiner Sicht wirklich sehr trivial ist. Vertrieb kann man nicht aus Büchern sondern nur aus Erfahrung lernen, das gleiche gilt in meinen Augen auch für Marketing.

Gerade in Zeiten, wo Startups boomen wie die Hölle, wo gar nicht mal Fachpersonal gesucht wird sondern einfach engagierte Leute, die Bock auf die Mitgestaltung eines Unternehmens haben, ist ein Studium eher - wie weiter oben erwähnt -  eine Sache für das Ansehen der Person, speziell der Geschäftsführer. 

Ich habe durch die Arbeit in dem Startup soviel mitgenommen, dass ich die Ausbildung in 2 Jahren beenden konnte und wirklich kein Lernen notwendig war (ausgenommen Rechnungswegen respektive Buchhaltung). Die kaufmännischen Berufe würde ich hier aber auch mal wirklich rausnehmen, da dort auch ein gewisses Gespür von Nöten ist, bei eher technisch veranlagten Berufen braucht man einfach Basis-Wissen, was man nicht unbedingt durch ausprobieren erlangen kann. Aber auch da muss es ja mal jemanden gegeben haben - quasi der erste Mensch auf einem Fachgebiet - welcher bei 0 angefangen hat (James Watt wäre da sicherlich ein Beispiel).

Ansonsten kann es nicht schaden, eine Ausbildung oder ein Studium genossen zu haben. Gerade im Studium lernt man sehr gut, wie man sich überhaupt Wissen aneignet bzw. wissenschaftlich zu arbeiten.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Punkt erfordert tatsächlich einiges an Leidensfähigkeit und Durchhaltevermögen. Ich habe auch erst 14 Jahre gearbeitet und mich dann mit 30 für ein Vollzeitstudium entschieden. Die Zeit hat mich genügend graue Haare gekostet, denn nicht nur, dass man für einen Nebenjob als Maschinenbauer oftmals keine Zeit hat, ich hatte auch noch mein Haus abzuzahlen. Ohne familiäre Unterstützung und meinen dicken Sparstrumpf hätte ich das nicht hinbekommen. Nach 4 Jahren, in denen man auf sein bisheriges Gehalt verzichten und laufende Kosten permanent decken musste, merkt man erst, wie schnell einem das Geld durch die Finger rinnt. Noch einmal möchte ich so einen Kraftakt (insgesamt ein 6-stelliger Betrag) nicht machen, bin aber auch mehr als glücklich und stolz, diesen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben.


Genau deswegen will ich ein Teilzeit-Fernstudium, man hat Zeit zu arbeiten und kann somit die Kosten dafür besser bezahlen  



> Höchstens Donnerstags, denn da ist bei einem meiner Kunden immer Döner(s)tag. Pause kann man das aber nicht nennen, denn ich esse eigentlich im stehen und tippe nebenbei ein paar Aufträge, um keine Zeit zu verlieren. Ansonsten habe ich keine Zeit für Pausen.


Muss ich meinem Chef mal vorschlagen den Dönerstag einzuführen  


JaniZz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch einfach:
> 
> Wo will man hin? (selbständig, führungskraft, Arbeiter etc.)
> Was ist in meiner Umgebung gefragt?  (Chemie,Metall,lebensmittel etc.)
> ...


Genau das habe ich letzten Sommer gemacht, 2h lang am See auf einer Bank gesessen und über vieles Nachgedacht, das Interesse zum Logistikstudium kam zwar erst später, aber da wusste ich schon das es ein Studium werden will, nur wusste ich zuerst nicht wohin und wie ich das ganze in Angriff nehmen muss.



> Ich z.b. Habe keine Lust mein Leben lang 60-70 Std die Woche zu arbeiten, auch nicht für 100.000 Euro im Jahr.
> Da ist mir meine Freizeit wertvoller


Da stimme ich dir zu und bei mir reichen 45h pro Woche, lieber etwas weniger verdienen und ein gutes Team haben als mit dem ganzen Geld nix anfangen zu können. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So langsam werden die Parallelen erschreckend... einen Dönerstag haben wir auch. Außer Heute, da konnte einer nicht deswegen haben wir Anfang nächster Woche einen Mönerstag.


Und bei uns in der Kantine heisst es am Freitag: Fischtag


----------



## blautemple (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So langsam werden die Parallelen erschreckend... einen Dönerstag haben wir auch. Außer Heute, da konnte einer nicht deswegen haben wir Anfang nächster Woche einen Mönerstag.



Einen Dönerstag habe ich als Admin auch zu bieten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich dachte Dönerstag ist mittlerweile national anerkannt  .
Zu Studienzeiten kam dazu noch ein Mettwoch, da ein Kommilitone Metzgerssohn war und es immer Mittwochs die richtig frischen Sachen gab.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



P2063 schrieb:


> darum arbeitet man ja auch nicht beim (Personal)Dienstleister, sondern direkt beim Zulieferer oder Hersteller.


davon spreche ich


----------



## blautemple (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich dachte Dönerstag ist mittlerweile national anerkannt  .
> Zu Studienzeiten kam dazu noch ein Mettwoch, da ein Kommilitone Metzgerssohn war und es immer Mittwochs die richtig frischen Sachen gab.



Wokenende hätte ich auch noch


----------



## JaniZz (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Und samstags hat man pünktlich um 9:30  Metting  

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wokenende hätte ich auch noch



Und am Fry-Tag gibts nur Frittiertes


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wer signifikante Erfahrungen und Fähigkeiten vorweisen kann, kommt man meist auch ohne akademischen Titel zurecht.
> Aber es stimmt, im Allgemeinen ist dieser eine Grundvorraussetzung. Bei uns gibt es eine Inflation der Abschlüsse, das fängt schon damit an dass in meinem Heimatkuhdorf nicht mal mehr Friseur-Azubis ohne Abi genommen werden.



Das ist leider wirklich wahr.
Mein jüngerer Bruder hat trotz gutem Realschulabschluss mit Eins-Komma Durchschnitt nirgendwo eine Azubi-Stelle im kaufmännischen Bereich gefunden. Jetzt ist er als Verwaltungsfachangestellter im ÖD untergekommen. Sicherlich auch nicht soo schlecht, aber nicht das, was er eigentlich machen wollte ...
Das Abi ist der neue Realschulabschluss und Mittlere Reife das, was vor 20 Jahren die Hauptschule war. Bald braucht ein Paketzusteller noch ein Abitur - kann ja sein, dass der mal einen spanischen Namen lesen muss


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Und dann steht so ein Abiturient bei der Bank vor dir und kann nicht 5% eines Betrages ohne Taschenrechner ausrechnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?


Die Frage ist gelinde gesagt "dämlich" bis unnötig provozieren. Ich frage mich im Gegenzug ganz polemisch, wozu man eine mehrjährige Ausbildung benötigt? Ich habe mich bisher in alle Themen einfach so nebenbei eingearbeitet, in den Lücken von zwei Studiengängen. Und ich wurde zum Drucker an Vierfarb-Offsetmaschinen, bin jahrelang Speditionsfachkraft im Import Export gewesen, habe meine eigene Werbeagentur betrieben. Wozu man für solche Aufgaben eine Ausbildung über Jahre benötigt, ist mir völlig unklar. Da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand und fundiertes Schulwissen. Oder wie seht ihr das?

Bevor man eine Frage stellt, ob irgend etwas unsinnig oder sinnvoll ist, sollte  man zuerst das Ziel beschrieben, was erreicht werden soll. Geht es um Maximierung der Lebensverdienstes, interessante Aufgaben, Ausleben der eigenen Kreativität, Sicherheit, Gesundheit, Glück, Lebensfreude,....? Jedes Ziel bedingt in anderes Vorgehen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Im Handwerk kann man tatsächlich vergleichsweise einfach Leute einlernen, da hast du schon recht. Ein Drucker oder Stuckateur braucht an und für sich keine soo umfassende Ausbildung. Denen zeigt man, was sie zu tun haben, wie man zu einem guten Ergebnis kommt und was sie tun müssen, wenn das Ergebnis mal nicht so ist, wie es sein sollte. Dann passt das.

Aber hier 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> [...]habe meine eigene Werbeagentur betrieben[...]


fängt es doch schon an:
Es ist ja toll, wenn du kreativ bist, gut im Photoshop umgehen kannst und Werbung entwerfen kannst, welche die Kunden zufrieden stellt. Sobald du selbstständig bist, solltest du dich aber auch (ansatzweise) im Steuerrecht und mit betriebswirtschaftlichen Aspekten auskennen. Und das lernt man eben nur an einer Schule (ob das jetzt ne Berufsschule oder Uni ist, ist grundsätzlich mal egal), sonst geht man recht schnell unter. Sich eine solche Materie selber beizubringen, ist jedenfalls nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> ...Sobald du selbstständig bist, solltest du dich aber auch (ansatzweise) im Steuerrecht und mit betriebswirtschaftlichen Aspekten auskennen. Und das lernt man eben nur an einer Schule ....


Nein, das lernt man sehr schnell durch Lesen der Fachliteratur. An welchem Punkt brauche ich mehr, als meine Bibliothek vor der Tür? Im Gegensatz zum Diplom, heute von mir aus der Master, die nichts weiteres als "Eintrittskarten" in einen Job sind, sozusagen die Minimalqualifikation, sind gerade die Umfänge von Ausbildungen sehr schnell Autodidaktisch zu erlernen. Und nein, meine Werbeagentur bedeute nicht, das ich mit Photoshop kreierte, beileibe nicht. So etwas vergibt man an dritte, ist billiger.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Klar kann man alles erlernen, nur was will ich mit ner ungelernten Kraft, wenn ich sofort ne Fachkraft brauche?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar kann man alles erlernen, nur was will ich mit ner ungelernten Kraft, wenn ich sofort ne Fachkraft brauche?


Bevor man 3 Jahre Ausbildungszeit verschwendet, macht man 3 Monate Praktikum in der Firma zu niedrigem Gehalt und lernt den fachlichen Teil schnell neben bei, wenn es überhaupt so lange dauert. Sehe ich z.B. unsere technischen Zeichner, heute heißen sie Konstrukteure, frage ich mich, was man für den Umfang drei Jahre lernen soll. Zeitverschwendung....


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich bin begeistert, du hast offensichtlich echt schon alles mögliche gemacht 

Trotzdem ist ne Ausbildung sinnvoll. Pilot lernt man sicher nicht so nebenbei (außer man zockt natürlich).
Auch technische Berufe sind nicht ohne, wenn man es richtig lernen will. Klar wenn man hinterher an einer Maschine verendet und immer das selbe macht kann man auch einen gut trainierten Affen hinstellen. Ist aber nicht dass Problem der Ausbildung. Es dient auch als Grundlage für weitere Lehrgänge nach der Ausbildung.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Konstrukteure und technische Zeichner nichtmal das gleiche ist


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Frage ist gelinde gesagt "dämlich" bis unnötig provozieren. Ich frage mich im Gegenzug ganz polemisch, wozu man eine mehrjährige Ausbildung benötigt? Ich habe mich bisher in alle Themen einfach so nebenbei eingearbeitet, in den Lücken von zwei Studiengängen. Und ich wurde zum Drucker an Vierfarb-Offsetmaschinen, bin jahrelang Speditionsfachkraft im Import Export gewesen, habe meine eigene Werbeagentur betrieben. Wozu man für solche Aufgaben eine Ausbildung über Jahre benötigt, ist mir völlig unklar. Da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand und fundiertes Schulwissen. Oder wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Bevor man eine Frage stellt, ob irgend etwas unsinnig oder sinnvoll ist, sollte  man zuerst das Ziel beschrieben, was erreicht werden soll. Geht es um Maximierung der Lebensverdienstes, interessante Aufgaben, Ausleben der eigenen Kreativität, Sicherheit, Gesundheit, Glück, Lebensfreude,....? Jedes Ziel bedingt in anderes Vorgehen


Klar muss man sich Gedanken machen was man erreichen will aber dieser Thread bezieht sich mehr auf das Video das im Startbeitrag zu finden ist, der Herr dort ist der Ansicht das es sich nicht lohnt. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich u.a. im Startbeitrag klar gemacht und ich finde das man zwar ein Studium machen kann wenn es was bringt, aber meine Lehre hat mich nicht weiter gebracht.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wo man am Ende landet. 

Ich glaube kaum, das jeder Betrieb in deiner Branche ungelernte und gelernte Arbeiter gleich entlohnt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das jeder Betrieb in deiner Branche ungelernte und gelernte Arbeiter gleich entlohnt.



Grade in Deutschland ists ja wie oben erwähnt eher so, dass Leute nach Abschluss bezahlt werden und (zunächst) nicht nach tatsächlicher Leistung. Ist bei uns auch so, die Grundgehälter sind hart nach Abschluss gestaffelt (gerundeter Brutto Monatslohn):
1.) Ungelernt --> 1900€
2.) Ausbildung --> 2300€
3.) Techniker/Meister --> 2700€
4.) Bachelor / Dipl-Ing (FH) --> 3300€
5.) Master / Dipl-Ing (Univ) --> 3500€
6.) Doktor --> 4000€

Und hier gilt dann wenn man länger da ist man kann schon in die nächste Stufe kommen ohne die entsprechende Ausbildung zu haben aber eben nur in die nächste, in sehr sehr seltenen Fällen vielleicht auch in die übernächste nach 30 Jahren oder so. Du hast aber quasi keine Chance, als ausgelernter Arbeiter in die Regionen eines Bachelor/Master zu kommen. Egal wie gut du arbeitest - das ist schlicht nicht vorgesehen. Es gibt zwar verschiedenste Möglichkeiten sein Gehalt nach oben zu schieben (Leistungszulagen, Erfahrungszulagen, Erschwerniszulagen, was auch immer - auch die Optionen steigen natürlich massiv mit dem Abschluss...), aber das bezieht sich dann immer auf das Grundgehalt - und letzteres anzuheben geht fast nur über höhere Abschlüsse.

Rein finanziell gesehen "lohnt" sich hierzulande ein Studium also (zumindest im MINT-Bereich) definitiv.


----------



## Placebo (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich bin gerade im Zwiespalt, ob sich ein Studium sich wirklich lohnt. Die im Thread beschriebenen Gründe sind zwar schöne Theorie aber mir persönlich noch nicht zu häufig untergekommen. Ich sehe vor allem Arbeiter mit Studienabschluss, die genau das gleiche machen, wie der mit Hauptschulabschluss (kein Witz) oder sogar noch eine Gehatsstufe darunter sind.
Ich hätte nichts gegen Studieren aber seit über einem Jahr sehe diese Leute und denke mir "Zeitverschwendung".


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Die Frage sollte nicht sein "Soll ich studieren?" sondern "Was möchte ich machen und welche Ausbildungsform bringt mich dort hin?".


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

"Studiert zu haben" allein ist auch keine Erfolgsgarantie. Ein wichtiger Unterschied ist hier der Studienbereich. 

Ich denke, mit einem brauchbaren Abschluss in einer der klassischen Ingenieurswissenschaften sind die Chancen gut, einen vernünftigen und gut bezahlten Job zu bekommen. 

In anderen Bereichen sind die Aussichten manchmal weniger gut. 

Und wie du schon sagtest, es gibt bestimmt auch Bereiche wo ein Studium wenig Mehrwert bringt. 

Ich schließe mich Olstyle an, die Frage ist eher welches Ziel man zu erreichen versucht. Das sollte man vorher klären.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bevor man 3 Jahre Ausbildungszeit verschwendet, macht man 3 Monate Praktikum in der Firma zu niedrigem Gehalt und lernt den fachlichen Teil schnell neben bei, wenn es überhaupt so lange dauert. Sehe ich z.B. unsere technischen Zeichner, heute heißen sie Konstrukteure, frage ich mich, was man für den Umfang drei Jahre lernen soll. Zeitverschwendung....



Du solltest Politiker werden.
Jemand der keine Ahnung von etwas hat, braucht definitiv mehr als drei Monate.
Und das beantwortet auch nicht meine Frage.
Wenn deine Firma nen Konstrukteur braucht, was sollen sie da mit jemanden der keine Ahnung davon hat?
Aber wer brauch schon ne Ausbildung oder Fachwissen.
Nehmen wir doch nen Gärtner und stellen ihn an ne CNC Fräsmaschine.
Der wird schon rufen wenn irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert.
Ich will mal sehen dass der nach 3 Monaten soviel kann, wie ein Zerspaner nach 3 Jahren.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du solltest Politiker werden.
> Jemand der keine Ahnung von etwas hat, braucht definitiv mehr als drei Monate.
> Und das beantwortet auch nicht meine Frage.
> Wenn deine Firma nen Konstrukteur braucht, was sollen sie da mit jemanden der keine Ahnung davon hat?
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu, Ausbildungen machen schon Sinn und bringen den Leuten auch was bei, es kommt aber immer auf die Ausbildung an und welchen Beruf man möchte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du solltest Politiker werden...


Ich hatte gehoffe man hört den unterschwelligen Sarkasmus heraus zum alteh Praktiker Theoretiker Streit.

Komischerweise ist es völlig in Ordnung, Studierende als Volltrottel hinzustellen und Thementitel wie
_" Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?"_ kritisiert hier niemand. Aber wehe, man behauptet dasselbe für Ausbildungs-
berufe, das ist dann Blasphemie und jeder Tag einer Ausbildung ist wichtig. Ich habe übrigens keine drei Monate
benötigt, um ordentlich drehen und Fräsen zu können und die CNC-Programmieren lernte ich in weniger als
einer Woche. Ich habe natürlich auch ein Inschinörsstudium ls Hintergrund, das hilft extrem. Zar ein cooler
Nebenjob zur Studienfinanzierung.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, Ausbildungen machen schon Sinn und bringen den Leuten auch was bei, es kommt aber immer auf die Ausbildung an und welchen Beruf man möchte


Und was glaubst Du, was in ordentlche Studiengängen passiert? Beides hat seinen Sinn und seine Berechtigung


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Sie bringen dir bei was du nachher brauchst, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## azzih (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Kommt stark auf die Branche an. Wenn du Studium rein als monetären Gewinn betrachtest, dann brauchst du beispielsweise keine Sozial- oder Politik- oder Kulturwissenschaften studieren und alles was in ähnliche Bereiche geht. Die Kohle die man da bekommt verdient man genauso im Vertrieb oder öffentlichen Dienst, wo man höchstens ne Ausbildung für braucht.

Ansonsten stimmt es aber schon, dass in Deutschland sehr stark nach Bildungsgrad bezahlt wird. So stehen dir als Absolvent eines technischen Studiums oder auch eines VWL/BWL Studiums direkt deutlich höhere Verdienstgrade offen. In der Praxis kann es natürlich schon so sein das du als frischer Absolvent in ne Firma kommst uns ein Typ mit "nur" Ausbildung macht den gleichen Job wie du uns das deutlich flotter und routinierter. Er hat halt schon paar Jahre in Firmen gearbeitet, kennt dort die Regeln und Abläufe und ist in der praktischen Arbeit fitter.  Aber das gibt sich nach ner Eingewöhnungszeit.

So oder so ist es extrem wichtig halt irgendwo mal nen Fuss reinzubekommen und Netzwerke aufzubauen. Viele Jobs und Möglichkeiten ergeben sich erst dadurch das man jemanden kennt oder von irgendwo etwas Interessantes mitbekommt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was glaubst Du, was in ordentlche Studiengängen passiert? Beides hat seinen Sinn und seine Berechtigung



Aus meinen Erfahrungen lernt man in vielen Studiengängen so gut wie nix Relevantes fürs spätere Arbeitsleben. Eher so allgemeine Skills wie Präsentieren, strukturiert und wissenschaftlich arbeiten, besseres Englisch  etc. . Wirkliches Fachwissen kriegt man erst in der Praxis. Du lernst in nem 3 Monats-Praktikum mehr Relevantes fürs Arbeitsleben als in deinem ganzen 6 Semesterstudium, ist halt so...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



azzih schrieb:


> Wirkliches Fachwissen kriegt man erst in der Praxis. Du lernst in nem 3 Monats-Praktikum mehr Relevantes fürs Arbeitsleben als in deinem ganzen 6 Semesterstudium, ist halt so...


Nachdem ich alles bereits hinter mir habe (Praktikumsstellen, Ausbildung und Studium) kann ich nur sagen: Der Spruch ist kompletter Quatsch.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Fachwissen kriegt man sicherlich durch Schulische Ausbildung UND Praxis, bei mir nach der Lehrer hatte ich gemerkt das mein Fachwissen nicht so gefragt ist und auch andere den selben Job ohne Ausbildung machen. Aber ein Studium ist doch sicher für irgendwas da oder nicht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sie bringen dir bei was du nachher brauchst, oder liege ich da falsch?


Erstens bringt man sich selber bei, weil jeder aus einer Stunde mit anderen Menschen andere Dinge mitnimmt.
Zweitens ist die Berufswelt zu dynamisch, dass niemand das lernt, was er genau jetzt benötigt, man bekommt
das Grundwissen, um Probleme zu lösen und neue Fragen zu verstehen und zu lösen. Jeder Mensch lernt anders
und jeder muss für sich den Weg finden, der effizient ist. Von Ausbildungen habe ich, zumindest was mir vom
hören sagen zugetragen wurde, sehr merkwürdige und einengende Denkweisen mitbekommen. 

Es gibt viele Dinge, die zu kurz kommen, wie z.B. Sozialkompetenzen. insbesondere wenn man weiter zu hause
wohnen bleibt und nicht, "wie es gehört", in eigener Wohnung, WG oder Verbindung  parallel an ganz anderen 
Fähigkeiten als fachlichen und methodischen arbeitet.


----------



## Cartesius (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> [...]Komischerweise ist es völlig in Ordnung, Studierende als Volltrottel hinzustellen und Thementitel wie
> _" Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?"_ kritisiert hier niemand. Aber wehe, man behauptet dasselbe für Ausbildungs-
> berufe, das ist dann Blasphemie [...].



Anhand des Startposts werfe ich mal die These in den Raum, dass der Threadersteller, weder das Studieren, Studenten/Absolventen noch das Studium im Ganzen in ein negatives Licht rücken wollte. Er bezog den Titel des Threads doch auf die Aussage des Japaners in seinem Youtubevideo, welches ebenfalls im Startpost mit eingebunden worden ist.

Und sicherlich wirst du recht haben, dass es Ausbildungen gibt, für die manch einer keine 3 Jahre benötigen würde, weil der fachliche Inhalt ebenso wie die handwerklichen Anforderungen für geistig wache Menschen welche nicht an 2 linken Daumen leiden keine Herausforderung darstellt.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Ausbildungen, in denen man einfach extrem viel (auch oder vielleicht vor allem (?) handwerkliches) erlernen muss. Da könnte ich mir zum Beispiel die Ausbildung zum Uhrmacher oder Mikrotechnologen vorstellen. 

Die Azubis (Mikrotechnologen) an unserem Institut lernen in den 3 Jahren Ausbildung nahezu alle Abteilungen und Arbeiten der Techniker in unserem Institut kennen und dafür braucht es einfach Zeit. Denn uns bringen "Fachidioten" welche "nur" ein Gerät bedienen können herzlich wenig. 
Sicherlich werden sie bei Übernahme nur in einer Arbeitsgruppe arbeiten und ein Teil ihrer erlernten praktischen Fähigkeiten nicht mehr benötigen, dafür kennen sie aber die Analyse- und Untersuchungsmöglichkeiten die unser Institut bietet besser als viele Wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter, weil diese aufgrund der Organisationsstruktur unserer Forschungseinrichtung v.a. in ihrer Gruppe arbeiten und somit die ganzen Analyse- und Untersuchungsgeräte weder kennen, geschweige dann bedienen lernen können. Dafür fehlt die Zeit. Die Azubis/Techniker haben dieses Wissen allerdings angeignet bekommen und können unter anderem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen! 

Ich halte es somit nicht für angebracht, derart spitzfindig dem Threadersteller Böses zu unterstellen. Er wollte doch nur einen Rat ob sich ein Studium lohnen könnte und die Meinung der Community zu besagtem Youtubevideo hören. 


Back to topic:
Ich denke das Studium kann und soll nur Basiswissen vermitteln und vor allem muss der Student nach seinem Studium in der Lage sein, sich selber Wissen anzueignen um sich den Aufgaben des realen Berufslebens stellen zu können.
Um mal die Meinung vieler meiner Profs wiederzugeben: Die wenigsten werden nach dem Studium exakt in dem Fachgebiet arbeiten, welches sie studiert haben (Ing).
Ein schönes Beispiel sind meiner Meinung nach immer Physiker, welche in allen Bereichen der Wirtschaft gerne eingesetzt werden (bei Banken, in Ingenieursbetrieben und und und)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> [/I]Ich habe übrigens keine drei Monate
> benötigt, um ordentlich drehen und Fräsen zu können und die CNC-Programmieren lernte ich in weniger als
> einer Woche. Ich habe natürlich auch ein Inschinörsstudium ls Hintergrund, das hilft extrem. Zar ein cooler
> Nebenjob zur Studienfinanzierung.



Was verstehst du unter ordentlich Drehen und Fräßen? An einer Konventionellen Fräße/Drehmaschine ist es ja auch einfach einen Würfel zu fräßen oder eine Welle zu drehen. Man hat nach 1,5 Jahren ja auch eine Zwischenprüfung, die nicht leichter ist als die Abschlussprüfung nach 3 Jahren. 
Sowas wie das hier lernst aber nicht von 0 auf in 3 Monaten CNC Machining Titan's Eagle - YouTube. 
Auch kommt man sehr viel in andere Abteilungen, die nicht unbedingt was mit dem Beruf an sich zu tun haben. 
Was viele meinen aber nicht stimmt ist, dass man wirklich 3 Jahre braucht um sowas zu lernen. Das meiste lernt man in nem halben Jahr und arbeitet dann 2,5 Jahre und bekommt Routine.

Die Frage sollte eher sein ob es nötig ist 2,5 Jahre "ausgebeutet" zu werden, aber was das noch mit dem Thread zu tun hat schließt sich mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Warum auch 3 Jahre so herausheben? Verkürzen auf 2 Jahre ist bei guten Azubis gang und gäbe.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Eigentlich sind es 2,5. Genauso wie die Ausbildung normalerweiße 3,5 Jahre dauert. Man kann auch im 2. Lehrjahr anfangen wenn man schon etwas kann. Beides (also später anfangen und verkürzen) geht aber nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Beides (also später anfangen und verkürzen) geht aber nicht.



Doch - genau das habe ich getan. Das 1. LJ übersprungen weil ich Abitur hatte und die Prüfung ein halbes Jahr vorgezogen weil ich sehr gute Leistungen hatte.
Rechtlich (also nach IHK) wäre es sogar möglich gewesen ein ganzes Jahr vozuziehen (also einen 3,5-Jahre Beruf in 1,5 Jahren abzulegen), das wollte jedoch weder mein Arbeitgeber noch ich.

Das geht zumindest in der Ausbildung Werkstoffprüfer übrigens bis heute - auch das kann ich dir 100% sicher sagen da ich mittlerweile einer von denen bin, der neue Werkstoffprüfer ausbildet und prüft (Prüfungsausschuss der IHK). 

Die meisten Azubis legen die Abschlussprüfung bei uns aber nach 3 Jahren ab, sprich ziehen ein halbes Jahr vor.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch - genau das habe ich getan. Das 1. LJ übersprungen weil ich Abitur hatte und die Prüfung ein halbes Jahr vorgezogen weil ich sehr gute Leistungen hatte.
> Rechtlich (also nach IHK) wäre es sogar möglich gewesen ein ganzes Jahr vozuziehen (also einen 3,5-Jahre Beruf in 1,5 Jahren abzulegen), das wollte jedoch weder mein Arbeitgeber noch ich.
> 
> Das geht zumindest in der Ausbildung Werkstoffprüfer übrigens bis heute - auch das kann ich dir 100% sicher sagen da ich mittlerweile einer von denen bin, der neue Werkstoffprüfer ausbildet und prüft (Prüfungsausschuss der IHK).
> ...



Interessant. Bei uns ging das damals nicht. Hängt das von dem Bundesland ab oder von dem genauen Beruf?


----------



## Zeiss (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Also meine Ausbildung (FiSi) war 3 Jahre lang, man hätte es auf 2,5 Jahre verkürzen können, das war's dann aber auch schon. Es war 2002. Nach der Übernahme (direkt nach der Ausbildung) hatte meine Aufgabe aber nichts mehr mit meiner Ausbildung zu tun


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Also ich habe die Ausbildung als (Industrie-)Mechatroniker neben dem Studium nach zwei Jahren mit "Gut" abgeschlossen (Punkte zum Sehr Gut fehlten bei der Bewertung der Ausarbeitung des betrieblichen Auftrags, was den Herren da nicht gefiel habe ich nie erfahren, die mündliche Prüfung dazu waren jedenfalls 98%).
In der selben Prüfung waren auch zwei "reine" Azubi-Kollegen welche mit mir angefangen hatten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Interessant. Bei uns ging das damals nicht. Hängt das von dem Bundesland ab oder von dem genauen Beruf?



Das hängt von der Prüfungsordnung des Berufes ab. Da sind in der Regel Kriterien hinterlegt die erfüllt werden müssen dass sowas geht, das sollte bei den großen Berufen (glaube ich) bundeseinheitlich sein.
Bei uns gibts den Absatz (ich versuche mal aus dem Kopf)
"der Auszubildende darf die Ausbildungszeit um 6 Monate verkürzen, wenn seine schullische Durchschnittsnote mindestens 2,5 beträgt und der Arbeitgeber der Verkürzung der Ausbildungszeit schriftlich zustimmt"
Gleiches nochmal mit 12 Monaten und 2,0.

Dieser Absatz ist unabhängig davon, ob schon das erste Lehrjahr übersprungen wurde oder nicht. Es ist aber meines Wissens noch nie vorgekommen dass jemand nur 1,5 Jahre gemacht hat auch wenn das theoretisch möglich wäre.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Cartesius schrieb:


> Anhand des Startposts werfe ich mal die These in den Raum, dass der Threadersteller, weder das Studieren, Studenten/Absolventen noch das Studium im Ganzen in ein negatives Licht rücken wollte. Er bezog den Titel des Threads doch auf die Aussage des Japaners in seinem Youtubevideo, welches ebenfalls im Startpost mit eingebunden worden ist.
> Ich halte es somit nicht für angebracht, derart spitzfindig dem Threadersteller Böses zu unterstellen. Er wollte doch nur einen Rat ob sich ein Studium lohnen könnte und die Meinung der Community zu besagtem Youtubevideo hören.


Richtig  Der Thread wäre bei so vielen Mods schon längst 10 mal geschlossen worden wenn ich sowas hier reinschreiben würde  



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum auch 3 Jahre so herausheben? Verkürzen auf 2 Jahre ist bei guten Azubis gang und gäbe.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch - genau das habe ich getan. Das 1. LJ übersprungen weil ich Abitur hatte und die Prüfung ein halbes Jahr vorgezogen weil ich sehr gute Leistungen hatte.
> Rechtlich (also nach IHK) wäre es sogar möglich gewesen ein ganzes Jahr vozuziehen (also einen 3,5-Jahre Beruf in 1,5 Jahren abzulegen), das wollte jedoch weder mein Arbeitgeber noch ich.
> 
> Das geht zumindest in der Ausbildung Werkstoffprüfer übrigens bis heute - auch das kann ich dir 100% sicher sagen da ich mittlerweile einer von denen bin, der neue Werkstoffprüfer ausbildet und prüft (Prüfungsausschuss der IHK).
> ...



Und dafür braucht man "nur" gute Noten oder was genau?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und dafür braucht man "nur" gute Noten oder was genau?



Du brauchst gute Noten, einen schriftlichen Antrag des Auszubildenden und die schriftliche Zustimmung des Arbeitgebers.
Dann darfst du die Ausbildungszeit verkürzen.

Und es ist auch "normal", dass Azubis die verkürzen keine schlechteren Prüfungen machen, eher sogar bessere.
Ich hab auch nach 2 Jahren Ausbildung (statt regulärer 3,5) am Ende 94% als Gesamtnote gehabt.

Die Nasen, die bei uns mit 3er und 4er abschneiden am Ende sind eher die, die 3,5 Jahre lang nicht aus dem Quark kommen...


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



azzih schrieb:


> Aus meinen Erfahrungen lernt man in vielen Studiengängen so gut wie nix Relevantes fürs spätere Arbeitsleben. Eher so allgemeine Skills wie Präsentieren, strukturiert und wissenschaftlich arbeiten, besseres Englisch  etc. . Wirkliches Fachwissen kriegt man erst in der Praxis. Du lernst in nem 3 Monats-Praktikum mehr Relevantes fürs Arbeitsleben als in deinem ganzen 6 Semesterstudium, ist halt so...


Interessant, wie viele Studien hast du denn schon abgeschlossen um so etwas behaupten zu können?
Als ob man im Studium nur "allgemeine Skills" lernt, was für ein Blödsinn. Wirkliches Fachwissen eignet man sich auch im Studium an. Denn oft ist genau dieses Fachwissen eine Voraussetzung für einen Job. 
Man lernt in einem Studium nicht nur das wie, sondern auch das warum. 
Aber wenn du der Meinung bist dass man in 3 Monaten als Lehrer mehr lernt als in einem 6 Semesterstudium, ok.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Naja, wenn ich unsere BAler anschaue, stimme ich dem nicht zu... Von welchen "Softwareentwickler", für'n Ar***


----------



## drebbin (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und es ist auch "normal", dass Azubis die verkürzen keine schlechteren Prüfungen machen, eher sogar bessere.



Nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung ist das von anderen Faktoren abhängig.

Ich habe selber meine Ausbildung von 3Jahren auf 2,5 verkürzen können. Bei mir war es so eingerichtet, dass ich 3 Stellen hatte: Arbeitsstätte, Berufsschule und eine Überbetriebliche Ausbildungsstätte (wo man dann die praktischen Grundlagen gelernt bekommt).
Die Zwischenprüfung war auch in der Ausbildungsstätte abgewickelt worden, alles soweit okay.
Leider stellte sich am Ende heraus, dass die Endprüfung(praktischer Teil) an einer völlig anderen Ausbildungsstätte (in Kooperation mit der Berufsschule) geschehen wird. Mein Arbeitgeber wollte mir einen Vorbereitungskurs nicht bezahlen, weil "wer eher auslernt muss das können", hätte ich zeitlich normal ausgelernt wäre es mit drin gewesen. Ich stand dann nun dort vor Aufgaben wo ich bei einer davon gar nichts anfangen konnte weil ich damit nie in Berührung gekommen bin, die Prüfer hatten bei einigen Aufgaben andere Schwerpunkte als ich es in der anderen Stätte gewohnt war und am Ende habe ich  den Fehler gemacht bei einer Aufgabe (die ich selber im Betrieb schon regelmäßig durchgeführt hatte und deswegen die Praxis kenne) nicht Grammgenau die *Mindest*menge für eine Gesteinsprobe abzuwiegen, sondern die Handschaufel einfach so oft zu füllen bis ich über der *Mindest*menge gelandet bin...
Am Ende kamen glaube ungefähr 80%  raus und ärgern kann ich mich bis heute noch sehr darüber.

Der zweite Azubi von meiner Firma hatte normal ausgelernt und den Vorbereitungskurs mitgemacht, er sagte mir dann das es einer Punktgenau Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung war.

Und nun etwas zum Topic:
 Ich habe Abitur, Lehre vorzeitig beendet und arbeite jetzt als Verfahrensmechaniker.
Zum Vergleich der zweite Azubi von meiner Firma damals:
Realschule, Lehre normal beendet, Fachwirt neben Arbeit gemacht, jetzt ist er mein Vorgesetzter.

Man braucht vielleicht kein Studium, aber Lehrgänge und Abschlüsse aller Art helfen für Karriere- und Verdienstsprünge, vorausgesetzt man setzt sich auch solche Ziele und arbeitet darauf hin. Ohne Ehrgeiz kommt nichts.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich unsere BAler anschaue, stimme ich dem nicht zu... Von welchen "Softwareentwickler", für'n Ar***



Gibt genug Berufsfelder (Medizin, Recht, Bildung,...) bei denen das tolle dreimonatige Praktikum keineswegs genug wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Cartesius schrieb:


> ....Ich halte es somit nicht für angebracht, derart spitzfindig dem Threadersteller Böses zu unterstellen....)


Es war weder böse gemeint, noch gegen Gamer090 gerichtet, wenn es so rüber kam, möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

Ich versuchte nur das Thema auf eine allgemeine gesellschaftliche Ebene zu bringen und ziemlich genau das, um was
es hier geht, ist allgemeiner Konsenz in Diskussionen mit Menschen, die nicht studiert haben und sehr oft hört man,
_ "dass das alles nur unwichtige Theorie ist". _Und genau das ist Humbug, genauso wie auch jede Ausbildung im Idealfall
erheblich mehr Wissen bietet, als für der ersten Job benötigt wird. Aber es gibt die Chance mehr zu verstehen.

Das Modell des Anlernens haben wir überall in der Welt, nur in Deutschland soll es so etwas wie eine Mehrjährige
Ausbildung und Lehre flächendeckend für alle Berufe geben. Wenn ich z.B. sage, dass ich nach wenigen Tagen eine
einfache Offsetmaschine beherrschte und nach Wochen eine Vierfarbmaschine, dann hat das vom Hintergrundwissen
rein gar nichts mit dem einer fundierten Ausbildung zu tun. Das war reine "Praxisrelevanz" ohne "theoretischen 
Firlefanz" wie das Wissen um Papier, quellen des Papiers im Druckprozess, Zusammensetzungen unterschiedlicher 
Farben, etc. Und ich plädiere immer für fundiertes Wissen, weil es absolut notwendig ist, um sinnvoll entscheiden
zu können.

Darum plädiere ich ja auch für umfassende Ausbildung und Bildung und halte sowohl unser Ausbildungssystem
als auch unsere Studiengänge sämtlich für sinnvoll, auch wenn im Einzelnen natürlich Inhalte optimierbar sind.


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

@interessierterUser 

Ich lehne mich einmal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte der beißende Sarkasmus war wohl nicht für alle Diskussionsteilnehmer ersichtlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Leider stellte sich am Ende heraus, dass die Endprüfung(praktischer Teil) an einer völlig anderen Ausbildungsstätte (in Kooperation mit der Berufsschule) geschehen wird. Mein Arbeitgeber wollte mir einen Vorbereitungskurs nicht bezahlen, weil "wer eher auslernt muss das können", hätte ich zeitlich normal ausgelernt wäre es mit drin gewesen. Ich stand dann nun dort vor Aufgaben wo ich bei einer davon gar nichts anfangen konnte weil ich damit nie in Berührung gekommen bin, die Prüfer hatten bei einigen Aufgaben andere Schwerpunkte als ich es in der anderen Stätte gewohnt war und am Ende habe ich  den Fehler gemacht bei einer Aufgabe (die ich selber im Betrieb schon regelmäßig durchgeführt hatte und deswegen die Praxis kenne) nicht Grammgenau die *Mindest*menge für eine Gesteinsprobe abzuwiegen, sondern die Handschaufel einfach so oft zu füllen bis ich über der *Mindest*menge gelandet bin...
> Am Ende kamen glaube ungefähr 80%  raus und ärgern kann ich mich bis heute noch sehr darüber.


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, sollte aber in der Form auch nicht passieren.
Bei uns ists auch so, dass gewisse weiterführende Inhalte der Werkstoffprüfung in der Regel erst im letzten Lehrjahr vermittelt werden (etwa Ersatzfehlergrößemethoden/AVG von Ultraschallprüfung oder speziellere metallografische Untersuchungen), die aber in der Abschlussprüfung gefordert sein können.
Zieht nun ein Azubi vor muss er das ja ausreichend früh beantragen (ich hab die Fristen nicht im Kopf aber es sind viele Monate) - und wir als Ausbilder/Prüfer wissen das dann auch und haben ausreichend Zeit, für den Kandidaten den Ausbildungsplan etwas umzubauen. Dann werden eben die Inhalte des vorgezogenen Teiles in das Lehrjahr davor dazugepackt, sprich der Azubi besucht die entsprechenden Betriebsbereiche vorher und dafür nicht so lange bzw. muss das schneller drauf haben - er hats ja so gewollt.
Wenn eine Firma das nicht kann oder will ists natürlich schwer bescheiden, dann verkürzt man die Ausbildung besser nicht wie du schmerzlich erfahren musstest... wobei 80% ja sicher kein schlechter Gesellenbrief ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du brauchst gute Noten, einen schriftlichen Antrag des Auszubildenden und die schriftliche Zustimmung des Arbeitgebers.
> Dann darfst du die Ausbildungszeit verkürzen.
> 
> Und es ist auch "normal", dass Azubis die verkürzen keine schlechteren Prüfungen machen, eher sogar bessere.
> ...



Hat vielleicht auch mit dem Durchhaltevermögen zu tun, während des Studiums gibt es viel Stoff zu lernen und nicht jeder hält über 3 Jahre durch.


----------



## drebbin (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Meinen Antrag zur vorzeitigen Abschlussprüfung musste bereits glaube zum Zwischenzeugnis des zweiten Lehrjahres eingereicht sein.
Das ich meinen Facharbeiter ordentlich abgeschlossen habe sehe ich auch so. Schriftlich waren es über 90% und mit 80% im praktischen Teil kann man streng genommen sehr zufrieden sein.
Ich sehe das für mich aber auch etwas differenziert für mich, die Ausbildung kann man mit einem Hauptschulabschluss starten und ich kam nun vom Abitur, deswegen hatte ich selber gewisse Anforderungen an mich selbst.
Die unnötig fehlenden Prozente im praktischen Teil werden für immer auf dem Papier meiner Ausbildung stehen, deswegen störe ich mich daran. Die genauen Umstände interessieren dann nicht mehr.

Aber diesen Sommer beginnt nun mein 8tes jahr in der Firma, habe einen sicheren Job und komme finanziell klar - von daher ist trotzdem alles in trockenen Tüchern


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich sehe das für mich aber auch etwas differenziert für mich, die Ausbildung kann man mit einem Hauptschulabschluss starten und ich kam nun vom Abitur, deswegen hatte ich selber gewisse Anforderungen an mich selbst.
> Die unnötig fehlenden Prozente im praktischen Teil werden für immer auf dem Papier meiner Ausbildung stehen, deswegen störe ich mich daran.



Am Gymnasium lernt man nunmal nichts praktisches.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Am Gymnasium lernt man nunmal nichts praktisches.



Du hast seine Posts aber schon gelesen und verstanden?
Und schließt aus nicht erhaltenen Prüfungspunkten weil aufgrund verkürzter Ausbildungszeit und schlechter Ausbildungsorganisation Inhalte erfragt wurden die nicht ausgebildet wurden darauf, dass man irgendwas am Gymnasium (was damit absolut nix zu tun hat) nicht lernt?
Wow. 

Na das nächste Mal wenn wir neue Azubis mit Abitur bekommen und die nicht wissen welchen Kohlenstoffgehalt ein rein perlitisches Stahlgefüge hat bevor es Inhalt der Ausbildung ist behaupte ich einfach aufm Gymnasium lernt man auch nix theoretisches.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



azzih schrieb:


> Aus meinen Erfahrungen lernt man in vielen Studiengängen so gut wie nix Relevantes fürs spätere Arbeitsleben. Eher so allgemeine Skills wie Präsentieren, strukturiert und wissenschaftlich arbeiten, besseres Englisch  etc. . Wirkliches Fachwissen kriegt man erst in der Praxis. Du lernst in nem 3 Monats-Praktikum mehr Relevantes fürs Arbeitsleben als in deinem ganzen 6 Semesterstudium, ist halt so...



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass es ein paar mehr Berufe gibt, als irgendetwas digital oder physisch zusammen zu klöppeln, oder?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast seine Posts aber schon gelesen und verstanden?
> Und schließt aus nicht erhaltenen Prüfungspunkten weil aufgrund verkürzter Ausbildungszeit und schlechter Ausbildungsorganisation Inhalte erfragt wurden die nicht ausgebildet wurden darauf, dass man irgendwas am Gymnasium (was damit absolut nix zu tun hat) nicht lernt?
> Wow.
> 
> Na das nächste Mal wenn wir neue Azubis mit Abitur bekommen und die nicht wissen welchen Kohlenstoffgehalt ein rein perlitisches Stahlgefüge hat bevor es Inhalt der Ausbildung ist behaupte ich einfach aufm Gymnasium lernt man auch nix theoretisches.



Ob ich seinen Post verstanden habe wie er das meint weiß ich nicht. Wer kann schon mit Gewissheit sagen was seine Mitmenschen denken?
Er hat auf jeden Fall gesagt, dass er praktisch mehr erwartet hat, weil er auf dem Gymnasium war.
Was es da jetzt zu lachen gibt verstehe ich aber wirklich nicht. Ich würde dich deßhalb bitten mir Drebbins Post ausführlich zu erklären. Danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Er hat Punkte nicht bekommen weil in der Abschlussprüfung Inhalte erfragt wurden die er in der Ausbildung nicht vermittelt bekommen hat weil die Organisation derselben schlecht war.
Mit irgendwelchen Schulformen davor hat das nix zu tun und wird auch nicht so dargestellt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich würde erst mal das Niveau auf den Schulen wieder erhöhen.
Heute hast du deutlich mehr Abiturienten als noch vor 20-30 Jahren.
Aber die Leute sind ja nicht klüger geworden, die schulische Ausbildung ist einfacher geworden.
Heute ist es nur noch wichtig, dass Deutschland bei Pisa gut abschneidet, der Rest ist völlig Wumpe.
Und in den Ausblidungsstätten merkst du das dann, dass da teilweise Leute ankommen, die von Tuten und Blasen praktisch keine Ahnung haben.
Ich frag mich ja, was die in der Schule überhaupt gelernt haben?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal das Niveau auf den Schulen wieder erhöhen.
> Heute hast du deutlich mehr Abiturienten als noch vor 20-30 Jahren.
> Aber die Leute sind ja nicht klüger geworden, die schulische Ausbildung ist einfacher geworden.


Das glaube ich nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und in den Ausblidungsstätten merkst du das dann, dass da teilweise Leute ankommen, die von Tuten und Blasen praktisch keine Ahnung haben.
> Ich frag mich ja, was die in der Schule überhaupt gelernt haben?


Und früher hat man im Abitur mehr Vorbereitung für Ausbildungsberufe bekommen?

Dafür ist es nicht gedacht. Das Abitur soll zur Beschreitung des akademischen Pfades befähigen. 

Durch G8 haben wir definitiv einen Rückschritt gemacht, aber ich denke nicht dass es allgemein leichter geworden ist. 
Der Anspruch ist einfach deutlich angestiegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal das Niveau auf den Schulen wieder erhöhen.



Wir können das Niveau nicht wieder erhöhen - jetzt wo die Industrie sich angepasst hat und Abitur verlangt für ne Ausbildung zum Werkstoffprüfer (vor 20 Jahren: Hauptschulabschluss), mindestens Techniker oder Meister um Schichtleiter zu werden (früher ein Werkstoffprüfer mit mehrjähriger Erfahrung und/oder sehr guter Prüfung), mindestens Ingenieur um Gruppenleiter zu werden (früher der "Meister") und mindestens Doktor um Betriebsleiter/Chef zu werden (früher der Ingenieur).

Dadurch, dass wie du richtig sagst seit Jahren mit hochwertigen Abschlüssen um sich geworfen wird oder böse gesagt jeder Harzkrämer Abitur machen kann und man Technikertitel hinterhergeworfen bekommt (am Anfang des Threads hab ich mich da ja schon ausgelassen) sind die Anforderungen eben angepasst worden. Die Leute sind nicht schlauer geworden das stimmt - nur hat ein guter Hauptschüler von damals jetzt Abitur und die Arbeitsstelle für ihn wird jetzt auch mit Abitur ausgeschrieben. Dumm nur für die, die heute "nur" einen Hauptschul oder Realschulabschluss haben, den braucht man demnächst vermutlich als Qualifikation zum Straßengraben kehren.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dafür ist es nicht gedacht. Das Abitur soll zur Beschreitung des akademischen Pfades befähigen.


Richtig. Aktuell befähigt es aber nur zum schnellen auswendiglernen ohne nachzudenken.
Ich lache bis heute über die Leute die mit mir angefangen haben zu studieren damals und Abi-Schitte zwischen 1,0 und 1,3 hatten (ich hab 2,6 als faule Sau^^). Die konnten in den Klausuren quasi das ganze Skript auswendig. Und sind reihenweise durchgefallen weil die Methode auf der Uni in Naturwissenschaften einfach nicht funktioniert. Man muss nicht viel wissen, nur alles verstehen (und ggf. wissen wos steht). Von den 38 Nasen die (von 155 zu beginn) den Abschluss geschafft haben waren nur noch sehr wenige übrig, die ne 1 im Abi hatten, die meisten hatten wie ich auch Notenschnitte zwischen 2 und 3. Die hatten in der Schulzeit nicht gelernt sich sinnlos Stoff in den Kopf zu quetschen was gute Noten bringt, sondern mit möglichst wenig Aufwand durch die Prüfungen zu kommen (was Verständnis voraussetzt).


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Die Idee der “Bildungsexpansion“, also das Schulwesen durchlässiger zu machen und auch Leuten höhere Abschlüsse und damit die Möglichkeit auf andere bzw. bessere Jobs zu ermöglichen, ist ein wichtiger Fortschritt. Gerade wenn ich mir das frühere Bildungssystem angucke, wo in den entsprechenden Richtlinien drin stand, dass Hauptschüler nur so und so viele Wörter beherrschen können müssen, um ihre vermeintlich “niederen Aufgaben“ erfüllen zu können. So weit die Theorie.

Das Problem ist, dass über die Jahrzehnte immer stärker an der Bildung gespart wurde. Marode Schulen, veraltetes Lehrmaterial, überaltertes und zu wenig Lehrpersonal, was zu Stundenausfall und Stress führt. Dazu dann noch der industrielle Wandel, der zum Wegfall von Millionen Arbeitsplätzen im produzierenden Gewerbe geführt hat. 

Gute Idee, bescheiden umgesetzt. Jetzt haben wir den Salat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Ich sehe da einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen
"Es jedem ermöglichen, Abitur zu machen" (sehr gut) und
"Abitur so einfach machen dass es fast jeder besteht" (nicht zweckmäßig und ein weiterer Tritt in den Ar*** für Hauptschüler).


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Das ist eben die Konsequenz, die sich aus dem Widerspruch zwischen ursprünglichem Ziel und vermurkster Umsetzung ergibt. Statt mehr zu investieren, um Menschen mit schlechteren Startbedingungen eine faire Chance zu geben, wurde gespart und Standards gesenkt.

Allerdings wäre ich immer vorsichtig, wenn Unternehmen sagen: “Die jungen Leute können heute nix mehr und wollen nur gepampert werden!“. Zum Teil sind es nämlich auch die Unternehmen, die sich gerne pampern lassen wollen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal das Niveau auf den Schulen wieder erhöhen.


Wie denn? Stumpf nach Notenschnitt gehen? Dafür müsste man sämtliche Lehrpläne umstellen, vermutlich auch die Ausbildung der Pädagogen etc. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hast du deutlich mehr Abiturienten als noch vor 20-30 Jahren.


Das liegt zum Teil daran, dass man das Abitur leider nachgeschmissen bekommt. Wenn ich sehe dass man als Abgänger einer HAK (Handelsakademie in Österreich, kA ob es sowas auch in Deutschland gibt^^) zumindest vor einigen Jahren nicht einmal eine lebende Fremdsprache oder Mathematik nehmen musste... 
Und diverse "Maturaschulen" wo diejenigen durchgewunken werden, die 2 oder 3x sitzen geblieben sind. Und sowas ist gleich viel wert wie mein Abitur...
Das Problem ist einfach die Verwässerung des Abiturs, man bekommt es auf so vielen verschiedenen Schultypen, sie sind am Papier exakt gleich viel wert, aber der Aufwand unterscheidet sich teilweise extrem.


> Aber die Leute sind ja nicht klüger geworden, die schulische Ausbildung ist einfacher geworden.


Ich würde jetzt glatt behaupten dass der Zweck der Schule nicht Ausbildung, sondern Bildung ist, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion^^



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Richtig. Aktuell befähigt es aber nur zum schnellen auswendiglernen ohne nachzudenken.
> Ich lache bis heute über die Leute die mit mir angefangen haben zu studieren damals und Abi-Schitte zwischen 1,0 und 1,3 hatten (ich hab 2,6 als faule Sau^^). Die konnten in den Klausuren quasi das ganze Skript auswendig. Und sind reihenweise durchgefallen weil die Methode auf der Uni in Naturwissenschaften einfach nicht funktioniert. Man muss nicht viel wissen, nur alles verstehen (und ggf. wissen wos steht). Von den 38 Nasen die (von 155 zu beginn) den Abschluss geschafft haben waren nur noch sehr wenige übrig, die ne 1 im Abi hatten, die meisten hatten wie ich auch Notenschnitte zwischen 2 und 3. Die hatten in der Schulzeit nicht gelernt sich sinnlos Stoff in den Kopf zu quetschen was gute Noten bringt, sondern mit möglichst wenig Aufwand durch die Prüfungen zu kommen (was Verständnis voraussetzt).


Studieren und zur Schule gehen sind halt zwei verschiedene Welten. Ich hasse nichts mehr als dieses Auswendiglernen, weil es nun halt statt 10 Seiten 80 Seiten sind, oder so. Außerdem vergisst man sowas eh sofort wieder, ergo verschwendete Zeit. 
Aber ja, die Auswendiglerner erkennt man recht einfach, und sie tun mir teilweise leid. Gut, in manchen Studien ist sowas Voraussetzung. 
Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "gute Noten in der Schule" und "intelligent", das eine bedingt nicht immer das andere. Es schließt sich aber auch nicht aus. Ich würde nur einen Bruchteil meiner ehemaligen Mitschüler, die gute Noten hatten, als wirklich eigenständig und intelligent einstufen (und mit Intelligenz meine ich auch sowas wie emotionale oder soziale Intelligenz). Sehr viele sind mit Anlauf am Studium gescheitert, haben im ersten Jahr aufgehört und mich hat es nicht gewundert. Viele, meist Mitschülerinnen, die noch voll im "Lernrhythmus" waren (denn die mussten keinen Wehrdienst/Zivildienst ableisten), sind nach ein paar Wochen verzweifelt und arbeiten jetzt. Ist auch schön, besser als sich durchquälen, kein Thema.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Die Anforderungen sind aber auch nicht gerade hoch Heutzutage, du kannst sogar ohne Abitur an der Uni studieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Anforderungen sind aber auch nicht gerade hoch Heutzutage, du kannst sogar ohne Abitur an der Uni studieren


Warum auch nicht. Als ich noch Fachberechsrat an unserer Uni war stimmte ich leidenschaftlich unsere Professoren der Reihe nach um, dass sie niemandem Steine in den Weg legen sollen. Das Ingenieursstudium hat genug Hürden, da sollten keine unnötigen mit Abitur dazu kommen. Eine Lehre und 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung reichten uns, zumindest vor diesen ganzen Bachelor und Master Wahnsinn



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...Ich würde jetzt glatt behaupten dass der Zweck der Schule nicht Ausbildung, sondern Bildung ist, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion^^


Wer kennt denn heute noch Humbold?
Humboldtsches Bildungsideal – Wikipedia


----------



## Klutten (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Die Hürde über einen zweiten Bildungsweg ist aber auch  nicht zu verachten. Ich habe seinerzeit diesen Weg gewählt und musste dafür richtig viel lernen. Ein halbes Jahr lang zwei Termine Schule neben der Arbeit und zum Abschluss Prüfungen in Deutsch, Englisch, Mathe + die Prüfungen für Maschinenbau. Das war wirklich heftig, sodass am Ende nur zwei Personen das Ziel des Studiums erreicht haben.

Die Professoren standen der Sache von jeher skeptisch gegenüber und haben den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfungen natürlich massiv nach oben geschraubt. Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, mussten wir Prüfungen in Mathe und technische Mechanik der 2. Semester in jeweils 5 stündigen Prüfungen ablegen. Den Stoff der vollständigen Semester mussten wir dabei in nur vier Wochen (als Außenstehende) nur mit Skripten lernen. Dazu kam dann noch eine deftige Präsentation in Powerpoint über 30 Minuten und eine mündliche Prüfung. Einfach ist anders ...oder hätte ich vielleicht einfach noch ein zweites Fachabitur ablegen sollen?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Oha das ist ja mal heftig!  Da muss man mehr Zeugs lernen als ich dachte, ich hoffe mal das es bei mir dann nicht so heftig wird.


----------



## festplatte33 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Meine Meinung:
Wenn du mal einen sehr gut bezahlten Job haben willst, dann ist ein Studium wichtig. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmefälle, aber in der Regeln ist ein Studium nie verkehrt.


----------



## drebbin (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Allein die Frage " Ab wann ist es sehr gut bezahlt?" Macht das ganze schwierig.

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Allein die Frage " Ab wann ist es sehr gut bezahlt?" Macht das ganze schwierig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk



Dazu gibt es Statistiken ...  Ich glaube, bis 80.000 im Jahr macht einen mehr Geld noch glücklicher oder steigert den Lebensstandard, danach nicht mehr wirklich.
Demnach würde ich das als "sehr gut bezahlt" definieren.


Und bitte nimm die Signatur im Beitrag selbst raus.


----------



## drebbin (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Naja das wären  über 6600€ im Monat. Selbst brutto als Single haste dann über 4000€ raus.
Entweder ich bin verdammt schnell zufrieden oder die Grenze liegt bereits weiter unten [emoji14]


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es Statistiken ...  Ich glaube, bis 80.000 im Jahr macht einen mehr Geld noch glücklicher oder steigert den Lebensstandard, danach nicht mehr wirklich.



Was "Glücklichkeit" angeht ists etwas komplizierter *in Psychologie abdrift*:
Geld macht nicht glücklich. Der uralte Spruch klingt abgedroschen, stimmt aber erwiesenermaßen tatsächlich. Was dagegen Glücklich macht ist eine Geldsteigerung - also quasi die erste Ableitung deines Kontostandes über die zeit muss positiv sein.

Glück ist nicht, dauerhaft 10 Millionen auf dem Konto zu haben - das macht dich wenn du sie bekommst immens glücklich (weil die erste Ableitung enorm groß ist von nix auf 10 Mille...), nach einigen Wochen, höchstens Monaten wars das aber in der regel weil es dann für dich "normal" ist und du bemerkst, dass eine Villa nicht glücklich macht, 300 Tage Urlaub im Jahr langweilig sind und auch ein dicker Porsche nur ein Auto ist... und wie drei TitanX im SLI mikroruckeln aus der Hölle. 

Was glücklich macht wäre, alle 3 Monate eine Gehaltserhöhung von ein, zwei Prozent zu bekommen. Das erzeugt dauerhafte Vorfreude und Freude wenns soweit ist (und der Kenner des Exponentialgesetzes freut sich auch noch über horrende Gehälter in 25 Jahren - 2% alle 3 Monate wären nach 25 Jahren... naja... das mehr als 7-fache Ursprungsgehalt  ).

Ich hab das schon öfter selbst erlebt (leider nicht das 7-fache Gehalt^^) aber beispielsweise Wunscherfüllung: Ich wollte seit ich 12 war immer mal ein Auto fahren, das WIRKLICH schnell ist. Jetzt, mit über 30 Jahren habe ich, einfach weil ichs jetzt kann, mir im Urlaub eine Woche nen über 600 PS starken Nissan GTR geliehen. Ich hab mich wir ein kleines Kind gefreut mit dem Ding rumzufahren (wirklich ne absolute Höllenmaschine) aber bereits bei der Rückfahrt zum Händler nach 7 Tagen war mir klar, dass ich selbst wenn ich die 10 Mille hätte den Wagen nicht kaufen würde, denn bereits nach einer Woche war es für mich fast NORMAL, in unter 3 Sekunden auf 100 zu sein und mit über 300 Klamotten über die Bahn feuern zu können auf Wunsch (das hab ich nur ein mal gewagt - ~320 Tacho, beängstigend). Sprich die Freude über das Auto war fast schon weg. Nach wenigen Tagen!

Kurz - Reichtum macht nicht glücklich. Kontinuierliche Reichtumsvergrößerung und Sicherheit dagegen schon.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

@Incredible Alk, Ich stimme dir zu  

Aus eigener Erfahrung aus meinerLehre; Bei Beginn und den ersten paar Gehältern habe ich mir eine PS3 und einen Flachbildfernseher gekauft sowie eine HD 5850, das war vor 6-7 Jahren.   Nix davon war damals wirklich günstig aber ich wollte es haben. Bis dahin hatte ich das Taschengeld der Eltern bekommen und das reichte gerade mal um hinundwieder im Supermarkt ein paar Lebensmittel zu kaufen, mehr nicht. 

Das Studium soll sich für mich schon finanziell lohnen aber Geld ist für mich nicht so wichtig, wenn ich 50% mehr verdiene als jetzt dann bin ich vorerst zufrieden, ohne genaue Zahlen zu nennen. Das wird ein bisschen Dauern aber dann kann ich mir auch mal ein paar Sachen leisten die ich schon immer wollte. Luxusgüter machen nicht immer lange Spass, aber ich rede eher von teuren Hobbys, (teuerer als PC) oder spezielle Events erleben für die ich jetzt einfach keine Kohle hatte.


----------



## drebbin (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*

Man kann das Thema auch leicht zur Seite neigen wenn man es in "Befriedigung durch Geldzahlung" umschreibt 

Ich stimme dir zu, Glücksgefühle werden durch Verbesserung der Istsituation hervorgerufen und nicht einem dauerhaften Gefühl von Uneingeschränkheit.
Hmm...deswegen hagelt es hier im Forum immer neue Hardware...Ihr Lustmolche


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Studium überflüssig oder unnötig ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was "Glücklichkeit" angeht ists etwas komplizierter *in Psychologie abdrift*:
> Geld macht nicht glücklich. Der uralte Spruch klingt abgedroschen, stimmt aber erwiesenermaßen tatsächlich. Was dagegen Glücklich macht ist eine Geldsteigerung - also quasi die erste Ableitung deines Kontostandes über die zeit muss positiv sein.
> 
> Glück ist nicht, dauerhaft 10 Millionen auf dem Konto zu haben - das macht dich wenn du sie bekommst immens glücklich (weil die erste Ableitung enorm groß ist von nix auf 10 Mille...), nach einigen Wochen, höchstens Monaten wars das aber in der regel weil es dann für dich "normal" ist und du bemerkst, dass eine Villa nicht glücklich macht, 300 Tage Urlaub im Jahr langweilig sind und auch ein dicker Porsche nur ein Auto ist... und wie drei TitanX im SLI mikroruckeln aus der Hölle.
> ...


 Sehr weiser Beitrag, und absolut richtig. 

Obwohl ich hinzufügen möchte, dass es eine gewisse Schwelle gibt die man überschreiten muss damit es zutrifft. Man muss erstmal halbwegs von seinem Gehalt überleben können.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium*

Kennt sich jemand mit Studienfinanzierung aus? Ich habe im Netz schon gesucht und gesucht aber irgendwie nix passendes gefunden das genau das erkärt was ich suche. Hier mal das Problem, ich möchte per Fernstudium zum Ziel, genauer gesagt den Studiengang "Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen" bei der IUBH aus Hamburg. 
Ob ich nebenbei arbeiten kann ist noch ungewiss, aber das weiss ich in den nächsten Tagen, weiss jemand sonst noch wo man Seriöse Seiten findet die Bildungskredite oder so ähnlich vergeben? Zwar habe ich einen gefunden der von der AKAD (Festo Bildungsfonds)empfohlen wird, aber ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob der nicht etwas zu teuer ist, weil man es zurückzahlen muss.  (Mit Zinsen natürlich!) Ein Stipendium wäre mir natürlich lieber aber man kann eben nicht alles haben oder?  

In der Schweiz zahlt der Kanton diese Art von Ausbildung nicht, auch nicht mir Darlehen! Es ist so weil diese Art der Ausbildung nicht als "Vollzeitausbildung" gilt, auch wenn es u.a. eine sein kann.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium*

"Bei uns" gibt es dafür halt Bafög.
Und ein Fernstudium wenn keine Firma hinter dir steht macht eh keinen Sinn, dann kannst du auch gleich persönlich zum Unterricht gehen und dabei Geld- und Motivationsprobleme minimieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "Bei uns" gibt es dafür halt Bafög.
> Und ein Fernstudium wenn keine Firma hinter dir steht macht eh keinen Sinn, dann kannst du auch gleich persönlich zum Unterricht gehen und dabei Geld- und Motivationsprobleme minimieren.



Was meinst du mit "wenn keine Firma hinter dir steht" ? Du meinst es macht nur Sinn wenn ich eine Anstellung in einem Unternehmen habe das mir den Praxisteil beibringt? Das wird schwer, in der jetzigen Firma gibt es keine Mitarbeiter oder eine Abteilung die sich damit beschäftigt. Und einfach so ein Unternehmen fragen, die Antwort wird eher Nein sein um mich als Praktikant anzustellen. Ich habe schon viele Praktikantenstellen angeschaut und überall steht drin das man schon ein paar Semester erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben muss um sich bewerben zu können.
Motivationsprobleme habe ich nicht dabei, wenn ich etwas gerne mache dann kann ich schwer aufhören und das resultiert manchmal auch in Schlafmangel


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium*

Das Fernstudium wurde "erfunden" um neben der bereits vorhandenen Arbeit studieren zu können. (Möglichst mit Kooperation des Arbeitgebers.)
Ist die Arbeit garnicht vorhanden hat es einfach nur Nachteile.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles über das Studium*

Da könntest du Recht haben, meine Idee ist aber, das ich den halben Tag Fern studiere und den anderen halben Tag bei einer Gastfamilie aushelfe bei was auch immer. Meine Arbeitsstelle ist unsicher "wegen Projekten" heisst es, also will ich endlich mal vorwärts! Das mit der Gastfamilie könnte sogar recht gut klappen, je nachdem welche Nationalität man hat und wohin man will, darf man auch mal 2-3 Jahre bleiben.   Und bei mir gibt es ein paar Länder die mich interessieren aber das ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. 

Ein Studium vor Ort wäre zwar auch möglich aber das ist für mich von den Kosten her nur schon für verpflichtende Beratungstermine, Eignungsprüfungen usw., beim Fernstudium entfällt vieles an Kosten da man keinen Dozenten bezahlt der mehrere Stunden am Tag Vorlesungen hält


----------

